# News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch: "Der Einzelhandel steht vor dem Aus"



## System (4. März 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,677900


----------



## thor2101 (4. März 2009)

ich kaufe meine Spiele nachwievor beim Fachhändler. Ich hab hier um die Ecke nen Gamestop und da hab ich auch GTA4 her, NFS ProStreet... und alles für gute 39,90. was will man mehr. ich weiß ja nicht, was man hier unter digitale distribution versteht, aber ich möchte doch auf jeden Fall eine Verpackung mit Handbuch haben. Wer die verpackung von gta4 kennt weiß was ich meine, das sieht wunderbar aus im Regal.


----------



## Tomrok (4. März 2009)

Ich halte diese Versteifung auf Online-Download-Verkauf auf für die falsche Richtung. Ich möchte bei einem Spiel auch eine Verpackung und wenn möglich ein Handbuch. Davon mal abgesehen, sind die Spiele die man downloaden kann ja auch nicht billiger wie beim Händler. Dafür ist aber nichts dabei und der Download je nachdem dann auch noch beschränkt und man hat pech, wenn man einen neuen PC kauft...


----------



## Dr-Brot (4. März 2009)

Wenn die Preise durch den Download DEUTLICH besser sind würde ich die Variante vielleicht(!) der Verpackung vorziehen...

Ansonsten intressiert mich das wenig.


----------



## stockduck (4. März 2009)

Finde es gut.

Das "Handbuch" heutzutage ist oft lächerlich. Medium will ich keines mehr- das kann kaputt gehen.

Ich bin im gegensatz zu anderen ein STEAM-befürworter und sehe deutlich mehr vorteile als nachteile darin.

Außerdem braucht keine DVD mehr gepresst, kein handbuch gedruckt und keine Lieferwege mehr gefahren werden. Somit sogar nebenbei etwas für die Umwelt (wenn man die Server wieder wegrechnet die natürlich für das Spiel rennen müssen)


----------



## Zapfenbaer (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Was heißt "Digitale Distribution"? Handelt es sich um den reinen Download oder meinen die damit auch Online-Versandhäuser wie Amazon?

Reiner Download: Ohne mich. 

Online-Versand: Bei Amazon bestelle ich schon seit Jahren und habe nie negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Gerne wieder.


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Dass der Herr das sagt, ist ja eigentlich logisch. Er muss ja voll davon überzeugt sein.
Dass schon in zwei Jahren mehr per Download gekauft wird als im Geschäft um die Ecke, halte ich für eine recht gewagte Prognose.
Mit Prozentzahlen kann man natürlich immer sehr schöne Statistiken machen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Kuhverkauf. Wenn ich aber letztes Jahr eine verkauft habe und dieses Jahr schon jetzt eine, dann kann ich auch sagen, dass ich evtl eine 200%ige Steigerung erreichen werde...
Viel ists trotzdem nicht 

Und viele Publisher haben natürlich freude, wenn sie den Zwischenhändler ausschalten können. So haben sie weniger Arbeit und mehr Ertrag.


----------



## Memphis11 (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Gefällt mir nicht in was für Richtung das alles langsam geht.Für ein neues Game habe ich 
meinen Hintern immer gern in den Game Shop neben an geschwungen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, von solchen Wachstumsraten hat ja auch Gabe Newell erst kürzlich bei seiner Keynote Address auf der DICE 2009 gesprochen: _We're seeing about 100 percent year over year growth continuously pretty much since 2004_
http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/955/955392p2.html

Allerdings halte ich die Aussagen des GamersGate-Sprechers für zu optimistisch, der Markt im Einzelhandel ist noch immer sehr wichtig und bedeutend. (Etwa für Gelegenheitsspieler, die beim shoppen einfach etwas im Regal sehen und spontan zuschlagen.) Ein Wachstum von 200% klingt zwar nach viel, aber es startet auch von einem geringen Niveau. Die Musik hat mehr als zwei Jahre Vorsprung beim Online-Vertrieb und trotzdem gibt es noch immer CDs zu kaufen.

Aber natürlich ist klar, wer an Umsatz gewinnen und wer verlieren wird. Wichtig wäre dann, dass die wichtigen Plattformen (Steam, D2D, etc.) auch mal ihre Verkaufszahlen veröffentlichen, damit nicht jedes Jahr von sinkenden Absatzzahlen von PC-Spielen berichtet und der PC-Spielemarkt totgeredet wird, nur weil die Retail-Verkäufe zurückgehen.


----------



## ThomasWilke (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 04.03.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt "Digitale Distribution"? Handelt es sich um den reinen Download oder meinen die damit auch Online-Versandhäuser wie Amazon?
> 
> Reiner Download: Ohne mich.
> 
> Online-Versand: Bei Amazon bestelle ich schon seit Jahren und habe nie negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Gerne wieder.



Digitale Distribution meint den reinen Download, also den "Kauf digitaler Produkte"


----------



## RamboIV (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Bla, bla bla. Genau dasselbe hat man vor 10 Jahren über CD-Abteilungen gesagt. Die seien in 3 Jahren verschwunden. OK, sie sind kleiner geworden, aber verschwunden komischerweise immer noch nicht.

Und übrigens: "Download find' ich gut, weil das Handbuch ist oft lächerlich" - fällt Dir da nix auf?


----------



## RamboIV (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWilke am 04.03.2009 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> "Kauf digitaler Produkte"



Die Anführungsstriche sind genau richtig gesetzt...


----------



## Bonkic (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

solange nicht die bekannten probleme der rein digitalen distribution (gewährleistung, weiterverkauf etc.) -in meinem sinne- geklärt sind, werde ich zumindest den bezug von vollpreistiteln auf diesem wege vermeiden.

wie das ganze in ein paar jahren aussieht, steht woanders geschrieben.
aber zumindest mal hier in good ol` germany, wird der klassische einzelhandel garantiert mal nicht dermassen schnell verschwinden....

edit:
...was ich nebenbei bemerkt auch verdammt schade finden würde.
das stöbern in ramschkisten oder das schlendern durch regale kann mir ein onlineportal nunmal niemals ersetzen. 

auf der anderen seite hatte der kollege vor mir auch recht, wenn er fragt, was der kauf mir im laden an wirklichem mehrwert bringt.
in vielen fällen nämlich leider gar keinen mehr, da ich nur eine billige dvd hülle, nebst beilageblättchen bekommen.
und für sog. special editions mondpreise zu bezahlen, darauf verspüre ich auch herzlich wenig lust.


----------



## XIII13 (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Was erwartet man denn sonst vom Chef einer Downloadplattform? Und so viel die Publisher auch davon reden mögen - wenn der kunde nicht mitmacht, dann bringt auch die beste Plattform nicht. Die hohen Zuwachszahlen kann man auch damit erklären, dass sich diese Plattformen gerade etablieren, es sagt schon eine menge aus, wenn niemand genau Zahlen rausrücken will und immer nur in Prozenten redet. Der Einzelhandel steht definitiv nicht vor dem aus, auch wenn da manche gerne sehen würden.


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RamboIV am 04.03.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Und übrigens: "Download find' ich gut, weil das Handbuch ist oft lächerlich" - fällt Dir da nix auf?


Ja, dass sich die Spiele weiterentwickelt haben. Wer vor 15 Jahren ein z.B. Strategiespiel gespielt hat, wurde gleich zu Beginn in eine komplexe Welt geworfen. Das Spiel war von der ersten Sekunde genau so wie es auch nach drei Monaten oder zwei Jahren war. Ohne Handbuch hatte man keine Chance sich zurecht zu finden.

Heute gehören eigene Tutorials oder einführende Kampagnen mit Tutorial-Elementen zum Standard. Diese werden von den Spielern leichter angenommen. Wie hört man immer bei der Diskussion über die Schulbildung, Frontalunterricht durch spielerisches Lernen ersetzen? Genau das erfolgt bei heutigen Spielen, als Folge wurden Handbücher immer nutzloser und damit dünner. Gleichzeitig wurden sie auch immer weniger gelesen, weshalb man sie teilweise auch gleich komplett einspart.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Das steht genau im Gegensatz zu dem hier: http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3172920

Da wird gesagt, dass 75% der Spieler lieber eine Box Version haben wollen und 58% noch nie ein Spiel per Downloadvertrieb gekauft haben.

Für mich kommt ein Kauf per Downloadvertrieb auch nicht in Frage. Ein Spiel gibt's bei mir nur mit Verpackung! Das war doch der Grund warum man sich auch alle Spiele immer gekauft hat und eine Sammlung aufgebaut hat. Wenn ich's mir nur noch downloaden darf, dann kann ich es auch gleich woanders, weil dann besteht ja eh kein Unterschied mehr zwischen Original und Raubkopie


----------



## Aithir (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Auch Paradox riskiert gerne eine dicke Lippe.
Die Onlinedristribution ruiniert Spiele, raubt dem Spieler ordentliche Handbücher, Sammler-editionen, macht ihm abhängig vom Willen diverser Anbieter und läßt den Firmen hinter den Downloadportalen die nötigen Daten zukommen um gläserne User zu schaffen.
Ein anderer Grund, daß Paradox und co. darauf so abfahren, ist ja in erster Linie, daß die Publisher ihren Gewinn an den Spielen dramatisch erhöhen können, da die Downloadspiele ja meist teurer als im Handel sind und man Monopole auf den Vertrieb bestimmter Spiele schafft und direkte Konkurrenz vermeidet. So können trotz sinkender Kosten für den Publisher die Spiele teurer werden oder jahrelang ihren Einstiegspreis halten. 

Bevor der Einzelhandel stirbt, geht die Onlinedistribution unter. Sie bietet für den Kunden keine echten Vorteile und früher oder später werden die Kunden die Augen aufmachen. Andernfalls kann man immer noch Raubkopierer werden oder auf die Konsole umsteigen.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWilke am 04.03.2009 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 04.03.2009 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Auskunft. Aber mit einem reinen Download kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Klar, ich hau' auch erstmal das Spiel in's Laufwerk und will loszocken. Nach ein paar Stunden oder vor dem Schlafengehen habe ich aber auch Lust, in einem Handbuch zu blättern. 

Irgendwie sehe ich das nicht so krass - es werden beide Vertriebsmöglichkeiten ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Vielleicht in etwas kleinerer Form, aber das die eine aufgrund der anderen untergeht, wird so schnell nicht eintreten, denke ich.


----------



## XIII13 (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> RamboIV am 04.03.2009 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat das nicht eher was damit zu tun, dass die Spieler immer simpler werden und gedruckte Handbücher nicht gerade billig sind?


----------



## Memphis11 (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 04.03.2009 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ThomasWilke am 04.03.2009 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....das mit dem vor dem Schlafengehn noch im Handbuch blättern kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## El_Cativo (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich halte den weg hin zum reinen Download für falsch. Dem Kunden muss doch beim Kauf ein Mehrwert gegenüber demr Raubkopie geboten werden ! Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, will ich es auch "in den Händen halten". Ich will ne Packung haben, mit Datenträger und einem schönen Handbuch (was mittlerweile selten genug ist) usw...
Außerdem: Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich alle Spiele nur noch als Datenpakete auf meinem Rechner rumfahren habe..nein danke. Klar, ich kann es immer runterbrennen aber dann hab ich wieder irgendwelche Selbstbeschrifteten DVDs rumfahren. Da hab ich dann lieber orginal DVDs. Natürlich gäbe es auch die Möglichkeit des "Downloads on Demand". Soll heißen ich kauf ein Spiel, und dann kann ich es mir immer wenn ich Lust habe runterladen. Dann kommt nur wieder die Frage, wie lange kann ich das ? Sicher bei absoluten Blockbustern wird man das spiel vermutlich auch 10 Jahre später noch runterladen können, aber wie siehts mit nicht so erfolgreichen Spielen aus ? Meinen Datenträger kann ich immer auspacken und das Spiel installieren. Wenn ich entsprechend sorgsam mit den Dingern umgehe, auch noch nach sehr langer Zeit. Von ungeklärten Fragen in Sachen Weiterverkauf etc mal ganz abgesehen.
Nein danke. Ich bleib dabei, meine Spiele im Handel auf Datenträgern zu erwerben.

PS: Auch wenn ich das spiel slebr nicht so berauschend fand, das Handbuch zu StarCraft war eine Wonne. Ich hab Stunden damit verbacht, die ganze hintergrundgeschichte zu lesen. das waren noch Zeiten.....


----------



## PolesApart (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn die Anbieter auf dem digitalen Weg wenigstens deutlich günstiger Anbieten würden. Schliesslich sparen sie die Einbussen durch den Zwischenhandel, sowie Verpackung, Handbuch und Rohling.

Leider stelle ich bei aktuellen Neuerscheinungen keinerlei beachtenswertes Entgegenkommen fest. Bis sich das nicht ändert kaufe ich lieber beim Händler meiner Wahl die Box Version.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 04.03.2009 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich halte den weg hin zum reinen Download für falsch. Dem Kunden muss doch beim Kauf ein Mehrwert gegenüber demr Raubkopie geboten werden ! Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, will ich es auch "in den Händen halten". Ich will ne Packung haben, mit Datenträger und einem schönen Handbuch (was mittlerweile selten genug ist) usw...
> Außerdem: Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich alle Spiele nur noch als Datenpakete auf meinem Rechner rumfahren habe..nein danke. Klar, ich kann es immer runterbrennen aber dann hab ich wieder irgendwelche Selbstbeschrifteten DVDs rumfahren. Da hab ich dann lieber orginal DVDs. Natürlich gäbe es auch die Möglichkeit des "Downloads on Demand". Soll heißen ich kauf ein Spiel, und dann kann ich es mir immer wenn ich Lust habe runterladen. Dann kommt nur wieder die Frage, wie lange kann ich das ? Sicher bei absoluten Blockbustern wird man das spiel vermutlich auch 10 Jahre später noch runterladen können, aber wie siehts mit nicht so erfolgreichen Spielen aus ? Meinen Datenträger kann ich immer auspacken und das Spiel installieren. Wenn ich entsprechend sorgsam mit den Dingern umgehe, auch noch nach sehr langer Zeit. Von ungeklärten Fragen in Sachen Weiterverkauf etc mal ganz abgesehen.
> Nein danke. Ich bleib dabei, meine Spiele im Handel auf Datenträgern zu erwerben.
> 
> PS: Auch wenn ich das spiel slebr nicht so berauschend fand, das Handbuch zu StarCraft war eine Wonne. Ich hab Stunden damit verbacht, die ganze hintergrundgeschichte zu lesen. das waren noch Zeiten.....



Sehe ich genauso. Ich kann zum Beispiel jetzt immer mal wieder meine Verpackungen der C64 Spiele rauskramen, im Handbuch blättern und an die Zeiten denken. Stellt euch mal vor, es hätte schon damals den reinen Downloadvertrieb gegeben, dann hätte ich jetzt nicht die Regale voller Verpackungen, sondern es würden wahrscheinlich einfach irgendwelche gebrannten Rohlinge rumliegen. Ein super Anblick, Klasse    Für einen Spielesammler ist das ein Alptraum!
Aber für einen Teil dieser Branche sind wir eh nur noch Konsumenten, die es zu melken gilt und die ansonsten die Fresse zu halten haben. Kundenmeinung interessiert die gar nicht mehr.


----------



## borg1971 (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				PolesApart am 04.03.2009 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Anbieter auf dem digitalen Weg wenigstens deutlich günstiger Anbieten würden. Schliesslich sparen sie die Einbussen durch den Zwischenhandel, sowie Verpackung, Handbuch und Rohling.
> 
> Leider stelle ich bei aktuellen Neuerscheinungen keinerlei beachtenswertes Entgegenkommen fest. Bis sich das nicht ändert kaufe ich lieber beim Händler meiner Wahl die Box Version.



Das sehe ich auch so. solange der Käufer keine "sichtbaren" Vorteile oder Preisvorteile hat, kauft er lieber im Laden.

Andererseits, finde ich Modelle wie steam super!! Ich logge mich ein, kann mein Spiel auch unterwegs mitnehmen, ohne lästige CD-Wechsel oder umständliche no-CD-Cracks (beim Original) - habe PC und Laptop. Und das Beste: Die patches kommen zumindest bei valve automatisch zu mir! Hier gebe ich gerne Geld aus.

Bei online-Neuerscheinungen aber den Preis aus dem Handel zahlen, ohne ein Medium zu bekommen halte ich wieder für fragwürdig (schmeckt ein bisschen nach Abzocke)

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Exar-K (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich werde mir *niemals* ein Spiel runterladen.
Wie viele andere auch pflege ich meine Sammlungen, ob CDs, DVDs, oder eben Spielepackungen. Eine schöne Auswahl macht sich hübsch in den Regalen und hat einen hohen Wert für mich.
Falls es irgendwann keine Spiele mehr im Laden bzw. auf Datenträgern in einer Verpackung geben sollte, werde ich dem PC-Markt den Rücken kehren und nur noch auf der Konsole bzw. gar nicht mehr spielen. Oder ich werde Raubkopierer.


----------



## El_Cativo (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Exar-K am 04.03.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> und nur noch auf der Konsole bzw. gar nicht mehr spielen.


Glaubst du denn Konsolen werden davon verschont ? Nö, im Gegenteil, dort nimmt die Onlinedistribution auch schon immer größere Züge an....
(Stichwort Playstation Store usw.)


----------



## BassiSchwarz (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Die Aussagen des Herren sind wohl unter der Rubrik "PR-Luftblasen" zu verbuchen.

Ich denke , die meisten Kunden bevorzugen weiterhin eine Retail-Version. Mir persönlich ist das auch viel ieber, da hat man wenigstens noch was zum anschauen und anfassen.

Ich sehe da auch einige negative Aspekte bei reiner digitaler Distribution.

Als erstes Beispiel seien hier die Irritationen um FEAR 2 genannt, da war ja zu Beginn nicht klar, ob man bei einer Internet-Aktivierung mit einer deutschen IP die Unut-Version bekommt, auch wenn man eine solche installiert hat.
Bei rein digital vertriebenen Spielen könnte man es ja nun genau so machen, so dass deutsche Spieler nur noch die für ihr Land zugeschnittene Version kriegen. Dann besteht nichtmal mehr die Möglichkeit, eine Uncut aus dem Ausland zu bestellen. 
Ohne technische Hilfsmittel sind Uncut-Versionen dann nicht mehr zu kriegen, das ist ja bei STEAM schon heute so. 

Desweiteren ist Breitband-Internet bei uns noch lange nicht so weit verbreitet, dass jeder seine Spiele downloaden wollen würde.
Ich selbst habe DSL768, da bräuchte ich für Spiele wie Sacred 2 oder FEAR 2 locker mal 30-40 Stunden zum herunterladen. Das ist einfach aberwitzig. Erst ab etwa DSL6000 würde sich das überhaupt lohnen.

Ich denke, die Vor- und Nachteile rein digitalen vertriebes wiegen sich in etwa auf, und daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es immer noch einen zusätzlichen Retail-Markt geben wird, auch noch 2015 und 2020.


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Exar-K am 04.03.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> werde ich dem PC-Markt den Rücken kehren und nur noch auf der Konsole bzw. gar nicht mehr spielen.


Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Distribution von Vollpreisspielen die wichtigste Neuerung der kommenden Konsolengeneration werden wird. Nicht die Steuerung, nicht die Grafik sondern der Vertrieb über das Internet. Microsoft macht bereits jetzt immer mehr Ausnahmen für seinen Marketplace, die strikte 150 Megabyte-Grenze ist längst gefallen und die kostenpflichtigen DLC-Angebote sind eine Cash-Cow die ihresgleichen sucht. Wie so oft, werden die Konsolen den PC kopieren und auch dieses Element umsetzen und ein Halo 4 oder 5 oder was auch immer wird es garantiert auch zum Download auf einer potentiellen Xbox 720 geben.




> Oder ich werde Raubkopierer.


Weil Raubkopien ja mit Packungen und Handbuch ausgeliefert werden. Unsinnige Rechtfertigungsversuche.




			
				BassiSchwarz am 04.03.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne technische Hilfsmittel sind Uncut-Versionen dann nicht mehr zu kriegen, das ist ja bei STEAM schon heute so.


Wenn der Markt immer größer dafür wird (weil mehr Leute online kaufen würden), wird es auch entsprechende Möglichkeiten geben. Etwa eine Altersverifikation, so dass sich erwachsene Spieler überhaupt nie mehr Gedanken darüber machen müssen, sondern schnell und einfach die Originalversion erhalten.


PS: Ich finds immerwieder lustig, wie oft das Argument "etwas zum in der Hand halten" oder "fürs Regal" auftaucht. Da könnte man glatt glauben, manche geben 45 Euro für eine billige Plastikbox und einer Silberscheibe aus. Mir ging es beim Spiel eigentlich immer nur um das Spielen an sich und um den Spaß den man damit hat, nicht wo dieser Spaß eingepackt ist. Ums drastisch zu formulieren: Bei allen anderen Dingen regt man sich maximal über die unnötige Verpackung auf und schmeißt sie weg, bei Spielen soll nun die Verpackung der entscheidende Kaufgrund sein?


----------



## bsekranker (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.03.2009 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für einen Teil dieser Branche sind wir eh nur noch Konsumenten, die es zu melken gilt und die ansonsten die Fresse zu halten haben. Kundenmeinung interessiert die gar nicht mehr.


Ach bitte, das ist doch lächerlich.

Angeboten wird immer was nachgefragt wird - wenn es auch in Zukunft genug Kunden gibt die nichts von digitaler Distribution halten werden die Spiele sicher nicht aus den Regalen der Händler verschwinden. Man wird vermutlich mehr dafür bezahlen müssen, aber es steht ja jedem frei selbst zu entscheiden welchen Vertriebsweg man bevorzugt.


Und selbst wenn tatsächlich komplett auf Online-Vertrieb umgestellt werden sollte: Deal with it! Die Fans der Pferdekutschen waren bestimmt auch nicht erfreut über den Aufstieg des Automobils, aber hatten sie eine Wahl? Außerdem muss man zugeben dass es heutzutage - am Ende des Ölzeitalters - ziemlich dämlich ist Software durch die Gegend zu karren wenn der Kunde per Internet direkt mit dem Hersteller verbunden ist.


Achja: Ich persönlich habe noch nie ein Spiel digital erworben und habe es in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht vor. Ich sehe dem Ganzen trotzdem gelassen entgegen...


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.03.2009 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich genauso. Ich kann zum Beispiel jetzt immer mal wieder meine Verpackungen der C64 Spiele rauskramen, im Handbuch blättern und an die Zeiten denken. Stellt euch mal vor, es hätte schon damals den reinen Downloadvertrieb gegeben, dann hätte ich jetzt nicht die Regale voller Verpackungen, sondern es würden wahrscheinlich einfach irgendwelche gebrannten Rohlinge rumliegen.


Die hättest Du auf Tapes aufgenommen und die wären heut wahscheinlich nur noch Datenmüll


Ich hab schon ein paar alte Titel, die ich nirgends mehr finden konnte, runtergeladen und mit Kreditkarte bezahlt.
Aber wenns geht, dann hab ich schon lieber noch ne Verpackung.


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 04.03.2009 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon ein paar alte Titel, die ich nirgends mehr finden konnte, runtergeladen und mit Kreditkarte bezahlt.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach etwas was noch viel zu sehr vernachlässigt wird. Ich denke viele von uns würden einige Euros ausgeben, um sich alte Spiele noch einmal zu kaufen, die sie aus der Kindheit kennen. Das ganze noch so aufbereitet, dass es unkompliziert auch auf Vista und nachfolgenden Betriebssystemen läuft - da könnten Publisher wie Atari, LucasArts, usw. ihre ganzen Kataloge online stellen. Das würde vor kaufkräftige Kunden in ihren 30ern und 40ern ansprechen, da steckt meiner Meinung nach viel Geld drinnen.




			
				Shadow_Man am 04.03.2009 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das steht genau im Gegensatz zu dem hier: http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3172920
> 
> Da wird gesagt, dass 75% der Spieler lieber eine Box Version haben wollen und 58% noch nie ein Spiel per Downloadvertrieb gekauft haben.


Die selben Ergebnisse hättest du bekommen, wenn du vor 200 Jahren gefragt hättest, ob die Leute lieber weiter mit ihren Pferdekutschen oder mit der neuen Eisenbahn fahren wollen. Derartige Momentaufnahmen haben Null Aussagekraft. Fakt ist, der Markt wächst ja, die Absatzzahlen verdoppeln sich jährlich. (Bei Steam seit 2004, Jahr für Jahr!) Offensichtlich gibt es also die Leute, die das Angebot nutzen und ebenso offensichtlich werden es immer mehr.


----------



## El_Cativo (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Markt immer größer dafür wird (weil mehr Leute online kaufen würden), wird es auch entsprechende Möglichkeiten geben. Etwa eine Altersverifikation, so dass sich erwachsene Spieler überhaupt nie mehr Gedanken darüber machen müssen, sondern schnell und einfach die Originalversion erhalten.


Wieso sollte das passieren ? Steam böte diese Möglichkeit schon längst und das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall. Nicht nur, dass man mit deutschem Account keine Uncut Spiele über Steam kaufen kann, nein der Schritt geht sogar in die andere Richtung. Bei Saints Row 2 kann man nichtmal mehr eine legal im ausland erworbene Version aktivieren. das ist schlicht unverschämt.



> PS: Ich finds immerwieder lustig, wie oft das Argument "etwas zum in der Hand halten" oder "fürs Regal" auftaucht. Da könnte man glatt glauben, manche geben 45 Euro für eine billige Plastikbox und einer Silberscheibe aus. Mir ging es beim Spiel eigentlich immer nur um das Spielen an sich und um den Spaß den man damit hat, nicht wo dieser Spaß eingepackt ist. Ums drastisch zu formulieren: Bei allen anderen Dingen regt man sich maximal über die unnötige Verpackung auf und schmeißt sie weg, bei Spielen soll nun die Verpackung der entscheidende Kaufgrund sein?


Nochmal, Stichwort Mehrwert::
Für potentielle Raubkopeier wird dadurch doch noch ein weiterer Anreiz genommen, sich das spiel zu kaufen. Ob ich jetzt Geld dafür bezahlen oder es mir illegal zieh, ich bekomme genau das gleiche. Häufig sogar durch den illegale Download mehr (z.B. Uncutversionen, keine Probleme die eventuell bei der Aktivierung auftreten könnten etc...)
Und ja, eine schöne Collectors Edition macht sich weit besser als nur irgendwelche Daten. 

Für die Hersteller ist das natürlich eine tolle Sache, die sparen sich die Zwischenhändler, die Vertriebskosten usw. Damit verdienen sie natürlich deutlich besser, denn durch die Onlinedistribution werden die Preise ja nicht gesenkt


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich finds immerwieder lustig, wie oft das Argument "etwas zum in der Hand halten" oder "fürs Regal" auftaucht. Da könnte man glatt glauben, manche geben 45 Euro für eine billige Plastikbox und einer Silberscheibe aus. Mir ging es beim Spiel eigentlich immer nur um das Spielen an sich und um den Spaß den man damit hat, nicht wo dieser Spaß eingepackt ist. Ums drastisch zu formulieren: Bei allen anderen Dingen regt man sich maximal über die unnötige Verpackung auf und schmeißt sie weg, bei Spielen soll nun die Verpackung der entscheidende Kaufgrund sein?



Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich das Gleiche oder oft mehr dafür bezahlen, wenn ich weniger dafür bekomme? Dann wäre ich ja blöd.
Sicherlich ist die Verpackung allein kein Kaufgrund, nur hebt sich ein Spiel dadurch von einer Raubkopie ab und man erhält einen Mehrwert.
Hat man dagegen einfach nur noch Daten auf der Platte, besteht zwischen Original und Raubkopie quasi kein Unterschied mehr.



			
				bsekranker am 04.03.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach bitte, das ist doch lächerlich.
> 
> Angeboten wird immer was nachgefragt wird - wenn es auch in Zukunft genug Kunden gibt die nichts von digitaler Distribution halten werden die Spiele sicher nicht aus den Regalen der Händler verschwinden. Man wird vermutlich mehr dafür bezahlen müssen, aber es steht ja jedem frei selbst zu entscheiden welchen Vertriebsweg man bevorzugt.
> 
> ...



Es geht mir gar nicht darum, sich vor etwas Neuem zu verschließen, sondern ich sehe _für mich_ an der ganzen Vertriebsform null Vorteile.
Beispiel: Wenn ich mir z.B. bei Amazon ein Spiel bis sagen wir mal 18 Uhr bestelle, hab ich das Morgen früh im Briefkasten. Oder ich fahre einfach ein paar Minuten mit dem Auto, geh in den Laden, kauf mir das Spiel und kann zu Hause gleich loszocken.
Müsste ich dagegen ein Spiel komplett downloaden, würde das bei meiner I-Net Leitung mehrere Tage dauern und wäre einfach nur ein grauen. Also hab ich da eigentlich nur Nachteile.


----------



## Bonkic (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 04.03.2009 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> solange nicht die bekannten probleme der rein digitalen distribution (gewährleistung, weiterverkauf etc.) -in meinem sinne- geklärt sind,




wie stehts mit diesen punkten andy?
darauf konnte mir ehrlich gesagt noch niemand, ua bzgl steam, eine befriedigende antwort geben.


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 04.03.2009 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte das passieren ? Steam böte diese Möglichkeit schon längst und das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall. Nicht nur, dass man mit deutschem Account keine Uncut Spiele über Steam kaufen kann, nein der Schritt geht sogar in die andere Richtung. Bei Saints Row 2 kann man nichtmal mehr eine legal im ausland erworbene Version aktivieren. das ist schlicht unverschämt.


1. Bei Steam gibt es diese Möglichkeit noch nicht. Es ist leider auch schwer ein amerikanisches Unternehmen, das so weit entfernt ist, von dieser Notwendigkeit zu überzeugen, um es in der Prioritätsliste nach oben klettern zu lassen. Du kannst mir glauben, dass wir da seit Jahren dran sind.
2. Das mit Saint's Row 2 ist Sache von THQ, das hat nichts mit Steam zu tun. Wenn THQ meint eigene Gesetze erfinden zu müssen, dann ist das deren Problem. Bei Left 4 Dead (das ebenfalls indiziert ist), klappt die Aktivierung einer ausländischen Import-Version ja wunderbar. Ist also kein Problem im System, sondern von einem beteiligten Partner. Und der ist nicht Valve.




			
				Shadow_Man am 04.03.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat man dagegen einfach nur noch Daten auf der Platte, besteht zwischen Original und Raubkopie quasi kein Unterschied mehr.


Sorry, aber wenn für dich der Unterschied zwischen einer Raubkopie und einer legalen Version darin besteht, dass du zusätzlich eine in China gefertigte Plastikbox im Wert von 2,6 Cent erhältst, dann ist jede Diskussion mit dir überflüssig.


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


Andy, deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber man sollte auch die Meinung anderer akzeptieren und respektieren bzw. sich mit dem Inhalt auseinander setzen, ohne jetzt komische Vergleiche ranzuziehen.

Es ist einfach so, dass für einige ( viele? die meisten? ) es nach wie vor wichtig ist, etwas "in der Hand zu haben".

Mir persönlich wäre es egal *wenn* der Kostenvorteil, der zweifelsohne existiert, an den Kunden weitergereicht wird. Wird er aber ( noch? ) nicht.

Warum sollte ich für den gleichen Preis weniger erhalten. Und man erhält weniger: nämliche keine Box, kein Medium, kein mehr oder weniger schönes Handbuch und ggf. andere Beigaben.

Wenn ein Spiel, fiktiv, für 40 EUR angeboten werden würde und der Download mich nur ~25 EUR kosten würde, dann würde ich nicht lange überlegen und mir das Spiel online kaufen, herunterladen und installieren. Den selbst in Zeiten der Breitbandversorgung muss man für ein Spiel, welches 8-12GB Daten benötigt, mehrere Stunden warten. Ich hab eine ~12mbit Leitung und warte für 8GB ca. zwei Stunden *wenn* der Download mit vollen 1.2mb/s funktioniert.

Es liegen im Moment zuviele technische Beschränkungen vor, sei es der eigene Breitbandanschluss, sei es die schwache Anbindung des Contentinhabers. Nehmen wir mal an, 90% der Käufer von Total War würden das Spiel über Steam beziehen ... wie schnell die Kapazitäten von Steam an Releasetagen aufgebraucht sind, haben wir ja leider gesehen. Klar könnte ich dann ein paar Stunden ggf. Tage warten, bis sich die Lage normalisiert hat, aber warum sollte ich wenn ich für den gleichen Preis (!) das Spiel sofort installieren kann und spielen kann?


----------



## klumsi (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die noch nie ein Spiel via "digitaler Distribution" gekauft haben. Ich werde es vorerst auch nicht, denn ich will eine schöne Sammlung in meinem Regal haben - nur digital, z.B. in Steam, ist mir das einfach nicht wertig genug. 

Es gab genügend Fälle, in denen sich Bekannte vor mein Regal stellten, es ausgiebig durchforsteten und dann feststellten, dass ich doch recht viele Spiele besitze. Klingt nach Angeberei, ist es auch  In gewisser Weise ein Status-Symbol der Spieler - und in diesem Fall von mir. 

Ferner sehe ich es nicht ein 50 Euro für ein Spiel hinzulegen, ohne etwas in der Hand zu halten. Würden die Spiele zum Release sagen wir mal 30 Euro via Online-Distribution kosten, dann würde ich sicher irgendwann überlegen. So jedoch nicht.

Aber hey, wäre ich von Gamersgate, ich würde wahrscheinlich dasselbe sagen.


----------



## Look (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich finds immerwieder lustig, wie oft das Argument "etwas zum in der Hand halten" oder "fürs Regal" auftaucht. Da könnte man glatt glauben, manche geben 45 Euro für eine billige Plastikbox und einer Silberscheibe aus. Mir ging es beim Spiel eigentlich immer nur um das Spielen an sich und um den Spaß den man damit hat, nicht wo dieser Spaß eingepackt ist. Ums drastisch zu formulieren: Bei allen anderen Dingen regt man sich maximal über die unnötige Verpackung auf und schmeißt sie weg, bei Spielen soll nun die Verpackung der entscheidende Kaufgrund sein?




Tja, Du denkst aber scheinbar auch, das jedes gekaufte Spiel auch gespielt wird und da muss ich dich enttäuschen. die Dunkelziffer jener Spiele, die gekauft, aber nicht mal angespielt werden, ist verdammt hoch im Mid bis Budgetsegment.

Da wird sehr viel über "hey das wollte ich doch schon immer mal haben und nur für 5/10 €, nehme ich mit, mal für später - ab in die Sammlung ins regal stell" verkauft.

Ja einige sammeln Briefmarken, Münzen oder Paninibilder und verdammt viele Spieler sind Sammler - da geht es nicht unbedingt darum alles gespielt zu haben, sondern um die Sammlung zu komplettieren. Das dieser Markt groß genug ist, zeigt eigentlich die Tatsache, das die Budgetverwertung sehr häufig mit Boxversionen von Spielen einher geht, die im Original keine Boxversion hatte - nur Sammler stehen auf Boxen, also bekommen sie ihre Box.

Diesen Markt wirst Du mit Downloadspielen nicht beackern können, der fällt weg, wen es nur noch downloadzeug gibt, den was ich im Steamaccount zu stehen habe, ist nicht mit dem Vergleichbar, was ich im Regal zu stehen habe.


Zum eigentlichen Thema - hat da mal jemand wieder feuchte Träume gehabt? Der Einzelhandel mag schrumpfen, im Sinne von die Bereiche in MM, Saturn, Karstadt, Real werden nicht mehr so viel Stellfläche bieten, dafür werden Amazon & Co. noch sehr lange gute Geschäfte machen.


----------



## El_Cativo (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Bei Steam gibt es diese Möglichkeit noch nicht. Es ist leider auch schwer ein amerikanisches Unternehmen, das so weit entfernt ist, von dieser Notwendigkeit zu überzeugen, um es in der Prioritätsliste nach oben klettern zu lassen. Du kannst mir glauben, dass wir da seit Jahren dran sind.


Du willst mir also sagen, dass es nicht möglich wäre, in Steam eine Altersverifikation einzuführen ?
Du hast natürlich recht. Warum sollte sich ein amerikanisches Unternehmen die Mühe machen, extra ein solches System für Deutschland zu integrieren. Es ist doch viel einfacher, einfach IP abhängig nur die entsprechenden Versionen zur Verfügung zu stellen. ein deutsches Unternehmen sieht das evtl anders, aber wieviele große Deutsche Publisher gibt es ?



> 2. Das mit Saint's Row 2 ist Sache von THQ, das hat nichts mit Steam zu tun. Wenn THQ meint eigene Gesetze erfinden zu müssen, dann ist das deren Problem. Bei Left 4 Dead (das ebenfalls indiziert ist), klappt die Aktivierung einer ausländischen Import-Version ja wunderbar. Ist also kein Problem im System, sondern von einem beteiligten Partner. Und der ist nicht Valve.


Ich mache ja auch nicht Valve den Vorwurf. Das ist ganz klar Sache von THQ. Ist aber auch nebensächlich. Es geht nicht darum, wer schuld hat. sondern es geht darum, dass die Anzeichen momentan nicht dahindeuten, das In Deutschland per Onlinedistribution Uncut Spiele erwerbbar sein werden. Sonder eben genau in die andere Richtung.


[q=HLP-Andy]





			
				Shadow_Man am 04.03.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat man dagegen einfach nur noch Daten auf der Platte, besteht zwischen Original und Raubkopie quasi kein Unterschied mehr.


Sorry, aber wenn für dich der Unterschied zwischen einer Raubkopie und einer legalen Version darin besteht, dass du zusätzlich eine in China gefertigte Plastikbox im Wert von 2,6 Cent erhältst, dann ist jede Diskussion mit dir überflüssig. [/quote]
Ganz ehrlich, eine Diskussion mit *dir* wird langsam überflüssig. Wenn du nicht einmal versuchst zu verstehen, worauf wir hinaus wollen, dann hat das keinen Wert.....


----------



## Exar-K (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> > Oder ich werde Raubkopierer.
> 
> 
> Weil Raubkopien ja mit Packungen und Handbuch ausgeliefert werden. Unsinnige Rechtfertigungsversuche.


Das ist doch keine Rechtfertigung. Es wird doch eh keine Verpackungen mehr geben.
Und wenn dann der Unterschied zwischen legalem Download und Raubkopie bei genau 0 liegt, sollte man sich bei der Industrie nicht wundern, wenn die zweite Methode der Spielebeschaffung nochmals enorm ansteigen wird.



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich finds immerwieder lustig, wie oft das Argument "etwas zum in der Hand halten" oder "fürs Regal" auftaucht. Da könnte man glatt glauben, manche geben 45 Euro für eine billige Plastikbox und einer Silberscheibe aus. Mir ging es beim Spiel eigentlich immer nur um das Spielen an sich und um den Spaß den man damit hat, nicht wo dieser Spaß eingepackt ist. Ums drastisch zu formulieren: Bei allen anderen Dingen regt man sich maximal über die unnötige Verpackung auf und schmeißt sie weg, bei Spielen soll nun die Verpackung der entscheidende Kaufgrund sein?


Es ist nunmal ein Mehrwert und die meisten Spiele sind durchaus ansprechender ausgestattet. Ich sehe hier bei mir sehr viele Packungen rumstehen die z.B. noch in einem hübschen Pappschuber sind, zu der Anleitung noch Techtrees, Karten der Spielwelt, Artworks, Schlüsselanhänger, Aufkleber etc. enthalten.
Wenn ich schon allein an die ganz normale Steelbook-Version von The Witcher denke: Schicke Verpackung + Spiele DVD + Making Of DVD + Soundtrack CD + dickes Handbuch + Karte der Spielwelt + Leseprobe der Hexer-Romane. Und das alles zum damaligen Normalpreis für 29€.
Die Begründung "für's Regal" sollte auch nicht so schwer nachzuvollziehen sein.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie deine Inneneinrichtung aussieht und was du in deinen Möbeln so präsentierst, aber ich finde meine Musik-, Film- und Spielesammlung durchaus imposant und optisch sehr ansehnlich.

Und ganz abgesehen davon, ob du die Beweggründe der Leute nachvollziehen kannst oder nicht - du hast sie zu respektieren, so wie wir auch deine Meinung respektieren.


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 04.03.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Meine Aussagen sind sachlich, niemals persönlich, beleidigend oder herabwürdigend.




> Wenn ein Spiel, fiktiv, für 40 EUR angeboten werden würde und der Download mich nur ~25 EUR kosten würde


Da hat der Einzelhandel aber was dagegen. Die üben entsprechenden Druck auf Publisher aus, die Spiele online nicht zu Dumpingpreisen zu verkaufen.




			
				klumsi am 04.03.2009 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab genügend Fälle, in denen sich Bekannte vor mein Regal stellten, es ausgiebig durchforsteten und dann feststellten, dass ich doch recht viele Spiele besitze. Klingt nach Angeberei, ist es auch  In gewisser Weise ein Status-Symbol der Spieler - und in diesem Fall von mir.


Schick ihnen einen Link zu deinem Steam Community Profil.




			
				Look am 04.03.2009 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Du denkst aber scheinbar auch, das jedes gekaufte Spiel auch gespielt wird und da muss ich dich enttäuschen. die Dunkelziffer jener Spiele, die gekauft, aber nicht mal angespielt werden, ist verdammt hoch im Mid bis Budgetsegment.
> 
> Da wird sehr viel über "hey das wollte ich doch schon immer mal haben und nur für 5/10 €, nehme ich mit, mal für später - ab in die Sammlung ins regal stell" verkauft.


Ohne das jetzt als Argument verwenden zu wollen, ist nur etwas was mir zu dem Thema einfällt: Das gibt es nämlich bei der Online-Distribution auch. Als es vor zwei Monaten den Weihnachts-Rabatt bei Steam gab, gab es etliche Leute, die sich Bioshock für -75% gekauft haben - einfach weil es eben so billig war, ohne dass sie es konkret wollten oder so. Einige von denen haben es bis heute noch nicht gespielt.




			
				El_Cativo am 04.03.2009 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst mir also sagen, dass es nicht möglich wäre, in Steam eine Altersverifikation einzuführen ?
> Du hast natürlich recht. Warum sollte sich ein amerikanisches Unternehmen die Mühe machen, extra ein solches System für Deutschland zu integrieren. Es ist doch viel einfacher, einfach IP abhängig nur die entsprechenden Versionen zur Verfügung zu stellen. ein deutsches Unternehmen sieht das evtl anders, aber wieviele große Deutsche Publisher gibt es ?


Nein, das wollte ich nicht sagen. Selbstverständlich ist es möglich. Es geht auch nicht um Mühe geben und was einfacher ist, sondern darum, wie man mehr Geld machen kann. Wenn der Markt entsprechend groß ist, dass sich die Investition auszahlt, dann werden sie das auch machen - das sind ja Geschäftsleute, die wollen Geld verdienen.

Das Problem ist, dass ich und viele andere denken, dass der Markt bereits sehr groß ist, denn Steam würde dann von einem Tag auf den anderen das Image des "Zensur-Programms" verlieren und zur ersten Anlaufstelle für erwachsene Deutsche werden. Das Problem ist, wie man das einem Unternehmen klar macht, man hat ja keine Statistiken, keine Messwerte, ich kann ja nur sagen was ich glaube und fühle. Ich kann ihnen nicht garantieren, dass sie die Kosten in absehbarer Zeit oder jemals wieder reinbekommen. Und bei einer Firma, die auch noch so weit weg ist und mit der gesetzlichen Situation in Deutschland nicht besonders vertraut ist, ist es gleich noch einmal doppelt so schwer. Wie gesagt, wir arbeiten daran und Valve hat es auch nie ausgeschlossen und es schwirrt intern auf den Featurelisten herum, aber eben weit unten und nicht oben.


----------



## El_Cativo (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Als es vor zwei Monaten den Weihnachts-Rabatt bei Steam gab, gab es etliche Leute, die sich Bioshock für -75% gekauft haben


Bioshock gibts eseit einer halben Ewigkeit für nen 10ner im Laden 

BTW:
Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass, wenn die Onlinedistribution erstmal groß genug ist, mehr und mehr Spieleherrsteller riskieren werden, ihre Spiele Uncut zu veröffentlichen und damit eine indizierung zu riskieren. denn, sollte per kundenfreundlicher Altersverifikation dann entsprechend auch die indizierten spiele zum Verkauf stehen, wäre eine indizierung nicht mehr der große Verdienstkiller, welche sie momentan darstellt....
Da stehen natürlich einige große *wenns* an denen ich zweifel.

Für mich stellt der Onlinekauf per Download jedoch momentan keine Alternative dar..


----------



## satchmo (4. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				System am 04.03.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Es mag sein, dass es altmodisch klingt, aber ich liebe meine Retail-Verpackungen und ein schönes Handbuch, das ich nach der ersten Partie mal mit ins Bett nehmen kann usw.

Ich würde einem Download nie den Vortritt lassen.

Außerdem würde es mich total nerven, nach der 1., 2., 3. Installation erst einmal den Support kontaktieren zu müssen, weil ich weitere Aktivierungen benötige. 

Ich möchte einfach nicht fremd bestimmt spielen...


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 04.03.2009 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bioshock gibts eseit einer halben Ewigkeit für nen 10ner im Laden


-75% vom bereits reduzierten Preis.




> BTW:
> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass, wenn die Onlinedistribution erstmal groß genug ist, mehr und mehr Spieleherrsteller riskieren werden, ihre Spiele Uncut zu veröffentlichen und damit eine indizierung zu riskieren. denn, sollte per kundenfreundlicher Altersverifikation dann entsprechend auch die indizierten spiele zum Verkauf stehen, wäre eine indizierung nicht mehr der große Verdienstkiller, welche sie momentan darstellt....


Genau darum gehts ja. Fakt ist, dass eine einfache Personalausweisnummern-Überprüfung nicht ausreichend ist, es muss laut Gesetz eine persönliche Verfikation des Alters erfolgen. Möglich wäre das etwa mit Post Ident, man müsste das halt einmalig machen und auch eine Gebühr von ein paar Euro zahlen - allerdings würden das denke ich viele machen, wenn sie sich dann in Zukunft nie mehr mit geschnittenen Spielen beschäftigen müssten und immer garantiert Uncut bekommen.


----------



## Master22 (4. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				satchmo am 04.03.2009 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 04.03.2009 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei steam haste das problem mit dem aktivierungsterror nicht. das kann ich nämlich auch net ham! muss schon an genug andere sachen denken... 

gruß


----------



## El_Cativo (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau darum gehts ja. Fakt ist, dass eine einfache Personalausweisnummern-Überprüfung nicht ausreichend ist, es muss laut Gesetz eine persönliche Verfikation des Alters erfolgen. Möglich wäre das etwa mit Post Ident, man müsste das halt einmalig machen und auch eine Gebühr von ein paar Euro zahlen - allerdings würden das denke ich viele machen, wenn sie sich dann in Zukunft nie mehr mit geschnittenen Spielen beschäftigen müssten und immer garantiert Uncut bekommen.


Wie gesagt, dass setzt aber vorraus, das sämtliche wenns aus dem Weg geräumt werden. Und daran zweifle ich halt momentan sehr stark, auch und besonders in Abetracht der aktuellen Entwicklung....


----------



## shirib (4. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				System am 04.03.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


"Der Einzelhandel steht vor dem Aus"? 
*Bei mir nicht.*


----------



## santaclaus333 (4. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Ich kaufe grundsätzlich bei Online-Versandhändlern die Boxed-Versionen ein. Außerdem bezahle ich für Downloads grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## Homerclon (4. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Online-Distrubtion?
"Nutz" ich nur in Form von Versandhändler.
Das herunterladen von Bits mache ich nur, wenn es Kostenlos ist.

Wenn ich was kaufe, will ich was in der Hand haben.
Zudem würde mit DSL448 das Laden der neusten Spiele länger dauern, als ein Import aus Übersee.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds immerwieder lustig, wie oft das Argument "etwas zum in der Hand halten" oder "fürs Regal" auftaucht. Da könnte man glatt glauben, manche geben 45 Euro für eine billige Plastikbox und einer Silberscheibe aus. […]


Sicherlich amüsant, wenn man sich vorstellt, dass manche vielleicht die Packung streicheln wollen, etc.
Allerdings bedeutet „anfassen“ bzw. „in der Hand haben“ auch mehr, als nur eine Plastikbox. Nämlich etwas auch weitergeben zu können, etwas gebraucht kaufen zu können oder selbst entscheiden zu können in welchen Laden man nun die Version kauft, die man gerne haben möchte.

Es kommen viele Faktoren zusammen, aber speziell wenn der Kunde DRM in Reinstform den gleichen Preis abdrücken soll und dann dem Willen des Anbieters ausgeliefert ist wann und wie lange man die erworbene Lizenz nutzen kann, dann stimmt irgendwie das Verhältnis nicht. Da ist es eben für manche schöne etwas im Regal zu haben, wo man – zumindest bis vor kurzem (Aktivierungen, etc.) – einfach nur den Datenträger nehmen und in den Rechner legen musste. Wann und wie man wollte.




> 2. Das mit Saint's Row 2 ist Sache von THQ[...] Ist also kein Problem im System, sondern von einem beteiligten Partner. Und der ist nicht Valve.


 Es interessiert den Kunden doch einen feuchten Dreck, ob das nun an Valve, THQ oder dem Osterhasen liegt. Fakt ist: Es geht nicht bzw. als Käufer hätte man das Problem ohne digitale Distribution / Aktivierung nicht. Das Problem gibt es, wird ganz sicher nicht nur bei Steam in Zukunft zu finden sein und ist auch kein persönlicher Angriff gegenüber Valve. Es ist eben nur ein Nachteil und ein interessantes Indiz, was die mit DRM nicht alles möglich ist.


----------



## Bonkic (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 04.03.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 04.03.2009 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tja, schade, dass mir selbst der gute steam-_andy_ darauf nicht antworten kann.


----------



## manicvanhelt (4. März 2009)

*AW:*

hmmm... bei den meißten Online Distributen kosten die Spiele genauso viel wie im Einzelhandel, wenn nicht sogar oft mehr. Dann soll auch noch der Verkauf im Einzelhandel abgeschafft werden? Also bezahle ich dann 50€ für ein paar Bits und Bytes, gekoppelt an einem Account und dessen Gefahr besteht das der Account vllt. geknackt wird usw. und ich nix mehr davon habe?? Ja nee ist klar, immer weg mit dem Einzelhandelverkauf...


----------



## TheKtulu (4. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Also ich möchte nicht auf den Fachhandel verzichten. Erst um die Box herumschleichen... dann schnell zugreifen. Mit meinem Lieblingsverkäufer noch nen Plausch halten, im Hinterzimmer via Street Fighter 2 am SNES den genauen Preis "aushandeln" ... dann zuhause die Verpackung aufreissen und den Geruch von Neu aufsaugen.... *schwärm*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (4. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei allen anderen Dingen regt man sich maximal über die unnötige Verpackung auf und schmeißt sie weg, bei Spielen soll nun die Verpackung der entscheidende Kaufgrund sein?


Von welchen anderen Dingen sprichst du? Lebensmittel? Klopapier? Ich kenne niemanden, der die Hüllen von vergleichbaren (!) anderen Dingen wie Film-DVDs oder Musik-CDs wegwerfen würde. Die Hüllen sind einerseits notwendig, weil sie den Datenträger schützen, und andererseits gehören sie halt zum Gesamteindruck dazu - je ansprechender sie designt und gestaltet sind, desto höher ist der symbolische Wert. Es fühlt sich einfach besser an. Beim Kauf eines Autos ist das Design auch ein Kriterium, obwohl es rational betrachtet keine Rolle spielen sollte. Aber wer will schon in einer unästhetischen Metallschüssel durch die Gegend fahren. 



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.03.2009 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> klumsi am 04.03.2009 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

SSA


----------



## Waterfox (4. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Sehe in dieser Entwicklung eher einen Rückschritt als
Fortschritt. Den was sind die Vorteile Spiele Online zu kaufen?
Eigentlich gibt es nur einen Vorteil:
-Man muss sein Haus nicht verlassen

Doch was sind die *Nachteile*?
Nach meiner Meinung überliegen sie strak:
-Spiel hat KEINEN realen Wert, nur Daten(Müll) Jeglicher Wiederverkauf ausgeschlossen.
-Kann das Spiel nicht überall mithin nehmen oder auf mehren PCs installieren.
-Man hat nix zum anfassen, kommt sich vor wie ein Illegaler Downloader, Handbuch usw.
 und andere Infos fehlen vollständig. 
-Jobs im Einzelhandel gehen verloren
-Es kann sein das man nach 5 Jahren sein Spiel vergeblich auf der Platte sucht, Übersicht
der Spielesammlung geht verloren. (Man stelle sich vor: Seine komplette Spielesammlung
nur als Daten auf dem PC    ! )


*Ich wette, wäre es normal Games über I-net zu laden und man hätte das Medium CD/DVD
für Games enteckt würde die Sache so aussehen: *
Die Spiele Zukunft liegt in der DVD. Viele Prognosen sehen gleichermaßen in die Zukunft:
" Die Digitale Distribution stirbt aus, Games auf Datenträger im Vormarsch"
Die Gründe hierfür liegen auf der Hand, so Walter Lochquist Chef von GamersHate.
Endlich könnte man Spiele wie eine Musiksammlung in der Wohnung für mehre
Jahre übersichtlich aufbewahren. Chaos auf der Festplatte wegen zu einer großen
Spielesammlung gehört er Vergangenheit an. Außerdem berge die DVD als Medium noch
andere Vorteile. Games können wie als "echte" Ware bei Ebay oder andren Tauschbörsen
gehandelt werden. Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt ist das die Handbücher endlich als
Print Edition beigelegt werden können, nicht wie sonst als PDF Datei. Ich denke die
Spieler werden die zeichen der Zeit erkennen und auf DVD/CD umsteigen. Die Vorteile
sind einfach nicht zu übersehen. Walter Lochquist ist sich der Sache ganz sicher.


----------



## kurosawa (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Waterfox am 04.03.2009 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe in dieser Entwicklung eher einen Rückschritt als
> Fortschritt. Den was sind die Vorteile Spiele Online zu kaufen?
> Eigentlich gibt es nur einen Vorteil:
> -Man muss sein Haus nicht verlassen
> ...




... danke für deinen kommentar. da ich mit dir voll und ganz übereinstimme kann ich mir einen längeren text sparen. ich habe mir bisher 2 downloads gekauft und bedauere meine entscheidung nicht auf eine dvd-rom gesetzt zu haben. es fehlt mir einfach etwas.


----------



## HLP-Andy (5. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.03.2009 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es interessiert den Kunden doch einen feuchten Dreck, ob das nun an Valve, THQ oder dem Osterhasen liegt. Fakt ist: Es geht nicht bzw. als Käufer hätte man das Problem ohne digitale Distribution / Aktivierung nicht. Das Problem gibt es, wird ganz sicher nicht nur bei Steam in Zukunft zu finden sein und ist auch kein persönlicher Angriff gegenüber Valve. Es ist eben nur ein Nachteil und ein interessantes Indiz, was die mit DRM nicht alles möglich ist.


Es ist aber wichtig, dass man weiß woran es liegt. Denn wenn man (völlig verständlich) in Zukunft diese Probleme vermeiden möchte, dann muss man wissen, wer verantwortlich ist. Damit man eben beispielsweise gezielt THQ-Produkte nicht mehr kauft.




			
				Bonkic am 04.03.2009 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 04.03.2009 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was soll ich sagen? Die ewig gleichen Pro/Contra-Argumente die du sowieso bereits auswendig kennst? (Hab dich in genug Threads posten sehen, wo genau darüber gesprochen wurde.) Also worum gehts dir? Dass ich das jetzt öffentlich ausschreibe, damit du dann darauf einsteigen kannst? Soll ich dir eine Vorlage liefern? Keine Lust dazu. Du kennst die Antworten, wenn es dir wichtig ist, dass es hier geschrieben steht, schreibs selbst.


----------



## Septimus (5. März 2009)

*AW:*

Dazu sage ich dann mal das der kleine Einzelhändler sich ein ganzes Sortiment Spiele kaum aus eigener Tasche bezahlend auf Lager legen wird,der kann es sich nicht leisten soviel Geld dafür auszugeben.Entweder hat der dann zu viele Spiele im Regal stehen um gute Konditionen zu bekommen und die bleiben als Ladenhüter liegen oder er kauft nur wenige in der Hoffnung das wenigstens diese gekauft werden und zahlt Horrende Preise im Einkauf.

So kann man auch Arbeitslose produzieren die jeder der arbeitet Mit bezahlen darf,aber soweit denkt nur leider niemand sondern meckert lieber über die immer höher werdenden Lohnnebenkosten!

Außerdem ist für mich der Anreiz ne gute Verpackung und ein noch besseres Handbuch in der Hand zu halten höher als Daten die irgendwo im Netz rumtoben.Ich möchte da nur an die guten alten Zeiten eines Amiga erinnern wo man neben der Stabilen Verpackung mit Klasse Handbuch auch nette Gimmiks in der Schachtel fand ohne das man gleich 20€ mehr dafür bezahlen mußte!


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 05.03.2009 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich sagen? Die ewig gleichen Pro/Contra-Argumente die du sowieso bereits auswendig kennst? (Hab dich in genug Threads posten sehen, wo genau darüber gesprochen wurde.) Also worum gehts dir? Dass ich das jetzt öffentlich ausschreibe, damit du dann darauf einsteigen kannst? Soll ich dir eine Vorlage liefern? Keine Lust dazu. Du kennst die Antworten, wenn es dir wichtig ist, dass es hier geschrieben steht, schreibs selbst.




also wirklich, was denkst du denn von mir?  :-o 

ich kenne einfach keine lösung für die angesprochenen probleme.
und solange es die nicht gibt, kann die onlinedistribution schlichtweg keine adäquate alternative darstellen.
ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es diverse publisher natürlich gerne sehen würden, dass ein spiel bspw  nicht weiterverkauft werden kann, eben weil es technisch nicht möglich gemacht wird, aber das kann doch nicht in unserem, sprich dem kunden-, interesse sein, oder?

und ich wollte einfach wissen, was sich valve diesbezüglich einfallen lässt oder ob es gibt es da  vielleichtt sogar schon eine lösung gibt (einen key könnte man ja bspw weiterveräusseren).


----------



## HLP-Andy (5. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Septimus am 05.03.2009 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> So kann man auch Arbeitslose produzieren die jeder der arbeitet Mit bezahlen darf,aber soweit denkt nur leider niemand sondern meckert lieber über die immer höher werdenden Lohnnebenkosten!


Und ohne Fertigungsroboter würden heute noch fünf mal soviele Arbeiter in den Fabriken der Autohersteller arbeiten. Und wieviele Arbeitsplätze hätte man in der Landwirtschaft behalten, wenn doch niemals der Traktor oder der Mähdrescher erfunden worden wäre? Das ist doch lächerlich so ein Argument, technologischer Fortschritt passiert nunmal, jeder Zeit, in jedem Bereich. Dadurch werden neue Jobs geschaffen und alte gehen verloren, alles andere würde totalen Stillstand bedeuten.


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2009)

*AW:*

naja
also ich denke eher das ganze Verhält sich wie das Tot sagen des PCs als Spieleplattform mit jeder neuen Konsolen-Generation oder dem Papier als ultimativer Datenträger im Büro
Totgesagte leben länger

Sicher wird mehr Digitalisiert, aber eben wie beim Papier ist eine CD eben greifbar, die man im gegensatz zu jetzt einem Download nicht anfassen kann
Natürlich kann man das Ganze jetzt auch auf CD sichern, aber das auch so irgendwie nicht das gleiche im Kopf


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn ich so überlege, dann erinnert mich das Ganze an Anfang der 90er. Damals wurden Bücher und Zeitungen totgeschrieben. Da meinten auch solche Leute, dass man in 10 Jahren alles nur noch Digital lesen würde und Bücher komplett vom Markt verschwinden. Und wie ist es gekommen?
Aus meiner Sicht braucht der Mensch einfach etwas, was er angreifen und fühlen kann. Wenn er das nicht kann, dann hat es für ihn einfach keinen Wert. Ich würde auch einfach mal behaupten, dass sich viele eben die Spiele kaufen und nicht raubkopierten, weil sie einfach eine schöne Verpackung wollten und nicht einfach nur irgendwelche Rohlinge rumliegen. Für viele war/ist das einfach ein Anreiz die Spiele zu kaufen, der bei dieser digitalen Form vollkommen weg wäre.

Ich frage mich sowieso wie das gehen sollte. Stellt euch mal ein Spiel vor, wie GTA4 als reiner Downloadvertrieb. Tausende oder Hunderttausende würden das gleichzeitig laden wollen, da gingen doch alle Server vollkommen in die Knie. Und da sind wir auch an einem anderen Punkt angelangt. Ist der reine Downloadvertrieb wirklich billiger für die Firmen? Auf der einen Seite sparen sie zwar an Verpackung, aber auf der anderen Seite brauchen sie ja für alle Spiele unmengen an Server und die laufen ja auch nicht durch Luft und müssten dann jahrelang betrieben werden. Was ist wenn sie dann die Kosten nicht stemmen können? Werden dann ältere Spiele einfach rausgeworfen und sind nicht mehr nutzbar? Müssen wir dann vielleicht gar überall monatliche Kosten wie bei einem Online-Rollenspiel bezahlen? Das sind so Fragen, die ich auch im Hinterkopf habe.


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Waterfox am 04.03.2009 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe in dieser Entwicklung eher einen Rückschritt als
> Fortschritt. Den was sind die Vorteile Spiele Online zu kaufen?
> Eigentlich gibt es nur einen Vorteil:
> -Man muss sein Haus nicht verlassen


- Man hat keinerlei Problem, die Software zu nutzen, wenn der Hund/ein Kleinkind/eine Naturkatastrophe den Datenträger unnutzbar gemacht hat
- Man kann von überall auf seinen Account  und damit die Software zugreifen, ohne den Datenträger mitzuschleppen
- Man braucht beim abwechselnden Nutzen von Software A bzw B nicht dauernd den Datenträger zu wechseln
- Man hat nicht irgendeine (gegebenenfalls auch noch hässliche) DVD Hülle mit einem weiteren Deppenzettel "Wie laufe ich in einem Ego Shooter durch den Level?" rumliegen



> Doch was sind die *Nachteile*?
> Nach meiner Meinung überliegen sie strak:
> -Spiel hat KEINEN realen Wert, nur Daten(Müll) Jeglicher Wiederverkauf ausgeschlossen.


JEDE Software hat keinen realen Wert - du "kaufst" lediglich das Recht, die Software nutzen zu dürfen.



> -Kann das Spiel nicht überall mithin nehmen oder auf mehren PCs installieren.


Falsch.
Mit Steam kannst und darfst du deinen Account und die dazugehörigen Spiele auf mehreren Rechnern installieren.
Natürlich nur zur eigenen Nutzung: sprich: du darfst dich nur von einem Rechner aus gleichzeitig anmelden.



> -Man hat nix zum anfassen, kommt sich vor wie ein Illegaler Downloader, Handbuch usw.
> und andere Infos fehlen vollständig.


Du hast bis zu 50€ für das Spiel bezahlt - wieso kommst du dir vor wie ein "illegaler Downloader"?
Welches Handbuch?
bzw: bei wieviel % der heutzutage erscheinenden Spiele liegt denn ein Handbuch bei, welches diesen Namen auch verdient und mehr Informationen beinhaltet als "W - Vorwärts; A- Links; D- Rechts  ..."?



> -Jobs im Einzelhandel gehen verloren


Jobs in der Serverwartung, Netzwerkverwaltung Internetseitengestaltung und der Serversicherheit kommen hinzu.



> -Es kann sein das man nach 5 Jahren sein Spiel vergeblich auf der Platte sucht, Übersicht
> der Spielesammlung geht verloren. (Man stelle sich vor: Seine komplette Spielesammlung
> nur als Daten auf dem PC    ! )


Es kann ebenso sein, daß man nach 5 Jahren denkt: jetzt mal wieder <_Spiel von vor 5 Jahren_> spielen, man startet Steam, lädt das Spiel runter und spielt es problemlos; Übersicht pur: alle Spiele sind in Steam vorhanden. 

Und bitte was genau spricht dagegen, seine Spielesammlung (die ja eh nur aus Daten besteht) eben auch als jene Daten auf der Festplatte zu haben?  




> *Ich wette, wäre es normal Games über I-net zu laden und man hätte das Medium CD/DVD für Games enteckt würde die Sache so aussehen: *...


Warum sollte man von der digitalen Distribution zur DVD wechseln?
Warum zusätzliche Produktionskosten in Kauf nehmen? 
Warum die Umwelt mit (späterem) Sondermüll belasten?
Warum sich die Wohnung mit Datenträgern vollstellen, die man nur einmal zur Installation braucht?
Was ist so toll an dem Zettel, auf dem steht, mit welchen Tasten man durch die Gegend läuft, wenn das doch eh immer dieselben sind?


----------



## Mothman (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Naja, für mache ist das halt wie ein Buch. Davon stellen sich die LEute auch massenhaft offen in die Regale, obwohl die nur Staub fangen und man die Bücher vielleicht 1-2 Mal im Leben liest (wenn überhaupt). Manche wollen halt, dass man sieht, für was man sich interessiert und die Bücher/Spiele auch als eine Art "Trophäe" sammelt. Ein Regal voller bunter, künstlerisch gestalteter Verpackungen macht optisch schon mehr her, als ein Dateiname auf dem Monitor.

Ich pers. halte es mal so mal so. Aber meistens kaufe/bestelle ich mir doch eine Boxed-Version. Allerdings habe ich da keine festen Regeln bei der Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Prime85 (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Ohne jetzt alle Kommentare gelesen zu haben, schließe ich mich dem Großteil der hier geäußerten Meinungen an. Digitale Distribution ist für mich absolut keine Alternative und werde ich auch nicht in Erwägung ziehen. Bis jetzt habe ich mir alle Spiele im dt. Einzelhandel gekauft und werde das auch in Zukunft tun (ausgenommen bestimmte Uncut-Versionen, die ich auch als DVD+Hülle evtl. über das Internet im Ausland bestellen werde).
Auch ich habe gerne eine DVD, Handbuch und eine schöne Verpackung und evtl. Extras in der Hand und im Regal neben meinen anderen Spielen stehen.
Der Einzelhandel wird nicht aussterben und falls doch werde ich keine neuen Spiele mehr erwerben. Bis dahin habe ich ja auch genug Spiele, die ich ganz ohne Online-Dienste auch nach mehreren Jahren noch spielen kann.


----------



## cosmix (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Ein Beispiel:
Habe über die gesamte letzte Woche ergebnislos versucht im Einzelhandel ein neues Headset von Speed-Link (Medusa NX 5.1) zu erhalten. Dieses hat im Vorfeld Topwertungen von der Fachpresse bekommen. Dementsprechend konnte man von einer gesteigerten Nachfrage ausgehen. Aber niemand wusste davon oder hatte es im Bestand.
So geht es dann auch nicht! Habe es dann Online bestellt und erwarte es heute. (zudem 17€ günstiger als im Listenpreis angegeben)
Wenn der Einzelhandel nicht einmal mehr die Aktualität aufweist, warum soll ich dann mit dem Auto aufwendig irgendwo hinfahren und womöglich noch 1€ Parkgebühr zahlen? Nee....


----------



## Spassbremse (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Ich werde auch in Zukunft meine Spiele nur inklusive Verpackung erwerben.
Es ist einfach eine psychologische Sache. Würde ich das Spiel nur "digital" erwerben, würde es sich für mich wie eine Raubkopie anfühlen - und dann würde ich mich darüber ärgern, dass ich einen Haufen Kohle gelöhnt habe.

Ja, es ist mir bewußt, ich kaufe "Spielesoftware" (d.h., eigentlich nur eine "Lizenz zum Spielen"), dennoch fühlt es sich einfach besser an, wenn man eine Verpackung inklusive Handbuch hat - selbst wenn es nur so ein billiges 30-Seiten-Heftchen ist.

Gegen Zusatzdownloads habe ich jedoch nichts einzuwenden, ich hab mir z.B. erst neulich OP Anchorage für Fallout 3 geholt; genauso war's bei "Entrenchment" für Sins of a Solar Empire.


----------



## starhorst (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Super, Ansteig von 100%...ich denke von 10 auf 20 Kunden ist in % sicher toll, aber rein Zahlentechnisch eher weniger. Der Typ ist einfach nur ein Laberkopf in meinen Augen. Ich verzichte nicht auf meine Verpackung egal wieviel 100% die Zuwachs haben...und auch seine "tollen" Tipps für den Einzelhandel, was ist der Kunde? Mister Allwissend? ^^


----------



## crackajack (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Mothman am 05.03.2009 02:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, für mache ist das halt wie ein Buch. Davon stellen sich die LEute auch massenhaft offen in die Regale, obwohl die nur Staub fangen und man die Bücher vielleicht 1-2 Mal im Leben liest (wenn überhaupt). Manche wollen halt, dass man sieht, für was man sich interessiert und die Bücher/Spiele auch als eine Art "Trophäe" sammelt. Ein Regal voller bunter, künstlerisch gestalteter Verpackungen macht optisch schon mehr her, als ein Dateiname auf dem Monitor.
> 
> Ich pers. halte es mal so mal so. Aber meistens kaufe/bestelle ich mir doch eine Boxed-Version. Allerdings habe ich da keine festen Regeln bei der Kaufentscheidung.


/sign


			
				Spassbremse am 05.03.2009 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde auch in Zukunft meine Spiele nur inklusive Verpackung erwerben.
> Es ist einfach eine psychologische Sache. Würde ich das Spiel nur "digital" erwerben, würde es sich für mich wie eine Raubkopie anfühlen - und dann würde ich mich darüber ärgern, dass ich einen Haufen Kohle gelöhnt habe.
> 
> Ja, es ist mir bewußt, ich kaufe "Spielesoftware" (d.h., eigentlich nur eine "Lizenz zum Spielen"), dennoch fühlt es sich einfach besser an, wenn man eine Verpackung inklusive Handbuch hat - selbst wenn es nur so ein billiges 30-Seiten-Heftchen ist.
> ...


/sign
Bei Mirrors Edge bin ich aber am Überlegen ob ich mich nicht doch deinem letztem Absatz ebenso anschließe. Das Spiel wurde eigentlich katastrophal verbockt, die Spielidee ist aber nach wie vor genial und das verdient finanzielle Würdigung- obgleich das wiederum eig. schon mit dem zu hohen Preis des Hauptspiels geschehen ist.....  


Mit DRM kann ich mich ja noch irgendwie griesgrämig arrangieren (vor allem da ich sowieso Sammler bin und meine Spiele kaum weiterverkaufe), aber bei digit. Distribution sollen die Vertriebsleute wenigstens auf den Nenner kommen nicht x verschiedene Plattformen auf den Markt bringen zu versuchen.
Überall registrieren und Accounts anlegen ist doch purer Schwachsinn.
Die sollen lieber Qualität liefern, anstatt dem Käufer ständig zu prüfen und ihn an sich binden zu versuchen. Der Großteil der zahlenden Kundschaft wird das i.d.R. schon zu würdigen wissen.


----------



## Huskyboy (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Worrel am 05.03.2009 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> > Doch was sind die *Nachteile*?
> > Nach meiner Meinung überliegen sie strak:
> > -Spiel hat KEINEN realen Wert, nur Daten(Müll) Jeglicher Wiederverkauf ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...



das sehen verbraucherschützer und entsprechende anwälter aber völlig anders, das ist lediglich die gängige vorstellung der industrie

übrigens wir haben 8% mehr PC Spiele verkauft in 2008 als in 2007 und 37%! mehr Konsolenspiele

da versucht nur wer den einzelhandel schlecht zu reden, der setzt immer noch wesentlich mehr um als der Onlinevertrieb auch wenn Steam möglicherweise 1000% mehr verkauft

Die meisten Menschen stöbern gerne beim Kauf und gucken sich packungsbildchen an halten spieledosen nebeneinander, einige lassen sich gerne beraten, einige wollen probespielen etc.. (ja stammkunden dürfen bei uns probespielen)


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.03.2009 01:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich sowieso wie das gehen sollte. Stellt euch mal ein Spiel vor, wie GTA4 als reiner Downloadvertrieb.


Stell dir mal das Zocken ohne jegliche Hardware oder Software vor, wie es beim Cloud-Computing gemacht wird:



> _Cloud Computing kann wie folgt definiert werden: Cloud Computing ist die Nutzung von Software und Hardware als Service übers Internet von Anbietern, die irgendwo sitzen können (also in der Cloud versteckt sind)._


Du mietest dir dann nur noch Hardware und Software wenn du sie brauchst. Für aufwendige Spiele musst du dann tiefer in die Tasche greifen, da mehr Ressourcen gebraucht werden.  
Das ist natürlich Zukunftsmusik - aber vielleicht steuern wir auf sowas zu.


----------



## Vordack (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				System am 04.03.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Über kurz oder lang wird der Onlineverkauf mit Sicherheit den EInzelhandel übertrumpfen. Wenn Downloadgeschwindigkeiten noch schneller werden und Preise bei Onlinekäufen sinken wird es auch mehr zuspruch bekommen.


----------



## Huskyboy (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Vordack am 05.03.2009 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 04.03.2009 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


warum sollten die sinken?

das ist so schon gewinnmaximierung, der traffic ist recht günstig wenn man sich vorhält das Händler, Zwischenhändler, verpackungsherstellung, Medienherstellung, Beilegeblattherstellung etc wegfällt..


----------



## creeperpcs (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

ja ich habe mir auch erlaubt in den letzten 2 Jahren vieles per inet zu holen, aber ich werde mir garantiert nicht eine Hardware Kaufen mit Software Bundle im EH.


----------



## HLP-Andy (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist so schon gewinnmaximierung, der traffic ist recht günstig wenn man sich vorhält das Händler, Zwischenhändler, verpackungsherstellung, Medienherstellung, Beilegeblattherstellung etc wegfällt..


Sobald die Einzelhändler keinen Druck mehr ausüben können, werden die Preise garantiert sinken. Dazu wird auch eine stärkere Konkurrenz zwischen den Spielen beitragen, denn Online-Kunden sind in der Regel informierter, lesen Tests, ziehen Vergleiche. Die schlagen nicht zu, weil ihnen die Verpackung gerade sympathischer vorkommt, sondern weil ein Spiel eben gut ist. Und nicht so gute Spiele müssen dann ganz einfach dieses Defizit mit einem geringeren Preis wett machen. Denke es wird dann viel mehr Abstufungen geben, nicht 50 - 30 - 10, wie es heute meistens ist, sondern viel mehr Angebote. Auch können die Preise online schnell gewechselt werden, Aktionen wie die 50% Rabatt an einem Wochenende bei Left 4 Dead, die ja zu einer Umsatzsteigerung von über 3.000 Prozent führte, werden dann die Regel.


----------



## starhorst (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				creeperpcs am 05.03.2009 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich habe mir auch erlaubt in den letzten 2 Jahren vieles per inet zu holen, aber ich werde mir garantiert nicht eine Hardware Kaufen mit Software Bundle im EH.




Warum auch? Das ist doch nur diese "wahnsinns" Idee zur Rettung des EH von dem Typen da gewesen.    Davon abgesehen, zählt zu der Aussage jetzt nur der Händler an der Ecke oder auch Internetshops? Das der Laden an der Ecke womöglich ausstirbt ist gar nicht so abwegig, wobei das nicht nur dem Softwareladen so gehen wird. Aber das man nur noch Spiele runterläd, das halte ich für absolut unrealistich. Dafür gibt es noch viel zu viele Leute, die Wert auf Verpackung und in den Schrank stellen, legen.


----------



## crackajack (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 05.03.2009 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald die Einzelhändler keinen Druck mehr ausüben können, werden die Preise garantiert sinken.


Das glaube ich erst wenn es soweit ist. Also wenn der Duke kommt.

Wenn Valve wollte, könnten die schon längst unter den jetzigen Preisen verkaufen. Als ob die großen Händler es sich leisten könnten Valveprodukte aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen.



> Denke es wird dann viel mehr Abstufungen geben, nicht 50 - 30 - 10, wie es heute meistens ist, sondern viel mehr Angebote.


Vor allem werden Onlinespiele verstärkt ohne Abogebühren nicht mehr laufen....


> Auch können die Preise online schnell gewechselt werden, Aktionen wie die 50% Rabatt an einem Wochenende bei Left 4 Dead, die ja zu einer Umsatzsteigerung von über 3.000 Prozent führte, werden dann die Regel.


Schnäppchen gibt es im Laden schon unentwegt. Das wäre keine Neuerung. Vor allem laufen die meist länger und man muss nicht unentwegt gucken ob nicht gerade so ein Schnäppchenwochenende läuft.
Die Orange Box kostete öfters 30€ als Steam mehr verlangte. Genauso wie sie jetzt läppische 20 kostet, während Steam 30$/€ (?) verlangt.


----------



## Leertaste (5. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 04.03.2009 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem braucht keine DVD mehr gepresst, kein handbuch gedruckt und keine Lieferwege mehr gefahren werden. Somit sogar nebenbei etwas für die Umwelt (wenn man die Server wieder wegrechnet die natürlich für das Spiel rennen müssen)


Klar, aber du siehst bei den Preisen unter STEAM, dass die Preise bzw. die Ersparnisse nicht beim Kunden ankommen. Da bezahlt man eher mehr als bei Saturn, Amazon und Co, ganz zu schweigen vom Ausland.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				crackajack am 05.03.2009 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 05.03.2009 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man *wirklich* den Einzelhandel loswerden wollte, würden Valve & Co. die Downloadpreise signifikant nach unten korrigieren, um durch dieses Preisdumping den Handel in die Knie zu zwingen. Denn wären die Titel via Digitaldistribution 50% - 75% billiger als im Einzelhandel, würden viele auf die Retailverpackung verzichten, schätze ich.

Da momentan der Downloadpreis bei Steam meistens sogar ÜBER dem Preis der Einzelhändler liegt (Special Weekend Offers zählen nicht), seh' ich da überhaupt keine Gefahr.


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Spassbremse am 05.03.2009 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde auch in Zukunft meine Spiele nur inklusive Verpackung erwerben.
> Es ist einfach eine psychologische Sache. Würde ich das Spiel nur "digital" erwerben, würde es sich für mich wie eine Raubkopie anfühlen - ...
> 
> Gegen Zusatzdownloads habe ich jedoch nichts einzuwenden, ich hab mir z.B. erst neulich OP Anchorage für Fallout 3 geholt; genauso war's bei "Entrenchment" für Sins of a Solar Empire.


Das kann ich jetzt überhaupt nicht verstehen:

Wenn dir bei einem Fallout 3 ohne CD/DVD, Verpackung & Handbuch was fehlt, dann müsste dir doch bei dem Zusatzpack ebenso was fehlen.

Schließlich bekommst du da doch genau das, was du bei einem nur als Download gekauften Fallout 3 auch gekriegt hättest: 
pure Daten, ein Spiel, was du nicht mehr spielen kannst, falls du den Datenträger verlierst, auf dem sich der Download befindet (und der nebenbei auch nicht besser aussieht als bei einem Raubkopierer) und ohne Handbuch, das Hintergrundinformationen darüber bietet, was denn zu dem Zeitpunkt in Anchorage los gewesen sein soll.

Meines Erachtens müsstest du für beide Teile exakt denselben Standpunkt einnehmen.

Und jetzt kommt der Haken:
Das Zusatzpack gibt's nur als DL, stimmt's?

Hieße das jetzt schlußendlich: 
Wenn es ein Spiel eh nur als DL gäbe, hättest du da keine Probleme mit?


----------



## Huskyboy (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 05.03.2009 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



druck? den druck machen höchstens die hersteller die die einkaufspreise erhöhen.. die zwingen damit die großhändler dazu die preise zu erhöhen, und das zwingt wiederrum die einzelhändler

denn verdienen muss man nunmal, gehälter müssen nämlich auch gezahlt werden, und die stromerzeuger möchten den strom auch bezahlt haben, und der besitzer des hauses will auch die miete sehen..


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Spassbremse am 05.03.2009 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Da momentan der Downloadpreis bei Steam meistens sogar ÜBER dem Preis der Einzelhändler liegt (Special Weekend Offers zählen nicht), ...


... ob man wirklich Weekenddeals, die in den Verkaufszahlen Monate nach dem Release die Verkaufszahlen vom Releasetag schlagen, außer acht lassen sollte ...?


----------



## Spassbremse (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Worrel am 05.03.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich jetzt überhaupt nicht verstehen:
> 
> Wenn dir bei einem Fallout 3 ohne CD/DVD, Verpackung & Handbuch was fehlt, dann müsste dir doch bei dem Zusatzpack ebenso was fehlen.
> 
> ...



EDIT:

Da die Weekend-Deals ein zeitlich begrenztes Angebot darstellen, lassen sie sich nicht unbedingt mit dem "Normalangebot" vergleichen, oder? 
Schließlich bietet der EZH auch häufig begrenzte Angebotsaktionen an, siehe MM, Saturn & Co.
Wie sich das letztlich in den Gesamtverkäufen wiederspiegelt, ist doch völlig irrelevant.
Punkt ist, dass man nicht zwingend von einem Angebot ausgehen kann, und der EZH ist bei nahezu JEDEM Titel grundsätzlich günstiger als Steam (siehe Empire: ca. 30 € bei Amazon UK, 49,99 € bei Steam)



Nee, da gibt's keinen Haken. 
 

Ich hab' bei Fallout 3 sogar die nette Collector's Edition, einfach weil ich auf so nen Käse stehe.   

Ich freue mich aber, wenn ein Singleplayer Game durch regelmäßigen Download-Content "am Leben" gehalten wird, genauso, wie ich Mods aus der Community schätze.
Und für hochwertigen DLC zahle ich auch gerne Geld.

Würde es aber das "Basispaket" nur digital geben, wäre ich massiv enttäuscht, und würde das Spiel vermutlich *nicht* kaufen.


----------



## starhorst (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Worrel am 05.03.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich jetzt überhaupt nicht verstehen:
> 
> Wenn dir bei einem Fallout 3 ohne CD/DVD, Verpackung & Handbuch was fehlt, dann müsste dir doch bei dem Zusatzpack ebenso was fehlen.
> 
> ...



Deine Schlussfolgerung, das er den selben Standpunkt einnehmen müsste bei Zusatzdownloads, betonung liegt auf downloads, find ich absolut unsinnig. Da es sich um kleinere Addons handelt, die 1. nur zum download bereitstehen und 2. das auch von vorherein so angekündigt wurde. Frag ich mich warum er jetzt darauf kommen sollte sich diese nicht zu kaufen, weil die Teile ohne Verpackung kommen? Warum sollte es für so kleine Miniaddons auch komplett eine neue Verpackung geben und ein Handbuch (Was soll da drin stehen?). Davon abgesehen das es auch Ressourcensparend ist die Teile nur zum Download anzubieten. 
Also ich finde das man komplette Spiele und kleiner Zusatzpacks nicht in einen Topf werfen kann. Deswegen würde ich sagen, ich hätte ein Problem damit Spiele zu kaufen die es nur als DL geben würde. Und das wird es hoffentlich nie!


----------



## Boesor (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 05.03.2009 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er wird den Druck meinen, dass Spiele in der Online Distribution in etwa genau soviel kosten wie im Laden, obwohl diese auch billiger anzubieten wären.


----------



## El_Cativo (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				starhorst am 05.03.2009 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte ein Problem damit Spiele zu kaufen die es nur als DL geben würde. Und das wird es hoffentlich nie!


Ach doch, Spiele die es nur als Download zu kaufen gibt, gibt es schon länger. Und nicht nur im PC Bereich....


----------



## Huskyboy (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Boesor am 05.03.2009 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wie hindert der einzelhandel Valve dran die dinger auf steam billiger anzubieten?


----------



## Boesor (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie hindert der einzelhandel Valve dran die dinger auf steam billiger anzubieten?



Solange der Einzelhandel respektabel viele Spiele eines herstellers verkauft hat er auch eine gewisse Macht.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dies einem Fachmann wie dir erklären zu müssen.


----------



## Raptor (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 05.03.2009 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also das die Einzelhändler Druck auf eine Riesenfirma wie Valve ausüben bezweifle ich doch stark. Dafür solltest du auch erstmal Beweise liefern.

@BackToTopic:
Ich persönlich sehe es hier so wie die Mehrheit. Ich habe gerne Spieleverpackungen, eine DVD, ein Handbuch (das Handbuch vor dem Schlafen gehen zu lesen kommt mir sehr bekannt vor   ) und die Gimmicks, wenn es denn welche gibt. Das der Einzelhandel ausstirbt halte ich zumindestens in den nächsten zwei Jahren für ein Gerücht. Ich persönlich kaufe mir zwar die meisten Spiele auf Amazon, das hängt allerdings damit zusammen, dass ich auf dem Land lebe und 30 km zum nächsten Geschäft fahren müsste, das Spiele verkauft. Spiele als Download würden für mich zusätzliche Zeit kosten, weil ich hier nur einen 1,5 MBit - Anschluss hat, der von mehreren Leuten genutzt wird. So ein Spiel wie Empire Total war würde da schon mal einige Stunden oder Tage brauchen bis ich es spielen könnte. Da wird sich vermutlich auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht viel ändern.
Dass ein Chef einer Onlinedistribution solche Aussagen bringt ist eigentlich nicht verwunderlich. Auch sind solche Zahlen wie 200% etc. mit Skepsis zu betrachten, denn sie sagen ohne die genaue Anzahl der gestiegenen Konsumenten nichts aus. Das viele einfach etwas "in der Hand" haben möchten hat wie hier schon geschildert auch etwas mit Psychologie zu tun. Wenn man die Meinungen hier sieht so geht könnte man sagen das der Trend noch nicht zu nur Onlinedistributionen geht. 
Sollte es wirklich irgendwann nur noch Onlinedistributionen geben erhöht sich vermutlich die Zahl der Schwarzkopier, denn viele würden keinen Vorteil mehr darin sehen ein Spiel zu kaufen. Viele würden vermutlich keinen großen Unterschied zwischen einem Original und einer Schwarzkopie sehen und dadurch schon mal eher zur Schwarzkopie tendieren.


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				starhorst am 05.03.2009 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Schlussfolgerung, das er den selben Standpunkt einnehmen müsste bei Zusatzdownloads, betonung liegt auf downloads, find ich absolut unsinnig. Da es sich um kleinere Addons handelt, die 1. nur zum download bereitstehen und 2. das auch von vorherein so angekündigt wurde. Frag ich mich warum er jetzt darauf kommen sollte sich diese nicht zu kaufen, weil die Teile ohne Verpackung kommen?


Aus exakt dem gleichen Grund, aus dem man sich gegen den Kauf von Games nur als DL stellt.



> Warum sollte es für so kleine Miniaddons auch komplett eine neue Verpackung geben und ein Handbuch (Was soll da drin stehen?). Davon abgesehen das es auch Ressourcensparend ist die Teile nur zum Download anzubieten.


Was soll den groß in den Handbüchern zu Vollpreisspielen drin stehen?
Das, was man wissen muß, erfährt man im Intro und im Tutorial.
Davon abgesehen ist es auch bei Vollpreisspielen Ressourcensparend, sie nur zum Download anzubieten.



> Also ich finde das man komplette Spiele und kleiner Zusatzpacks nicht in einen Topf werfen kann.


Und ich finde immer noch keinen Grund, der dagegen spräche.


----------



## starhorst (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				El_Cativo am 05.03.2009 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> starhorst am 05.03.2009 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jop aber tangierte mich bis jetzt eher peripher, da das bis jetzt keine Spiele von Relevanz für mich waren.


----------



## santaclaus333 (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Hm, ich keine eigentlich keine Shops, die nur PC Games anbieten. Ich kenne nur welche, die PC-Games und -Hardware anbieten, und welche, die nur PC- und Konsolengames anbieten.


----------



## Huskyboy (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Boesor am 05.03.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe da keine Macht

Die Kunden, die haben die Macht, nicht die Händler, würde keiner Spiele kaufen wollen würden wir keine verkaufen


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 05.03.2009 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-o   

Dir fehlt wirklich ein wenig Grundwissen über die marktwirtschaftlichen Begebenheiten, oder? Solange der Einzelhandel Spiele verkauft, hat er eine 'Macht' gg. über den Herstellern.

Magst du das nicht verstehen? 

Natürlich kaufen die Kunden bei euch, darum ist es euer Kundenkreis (!) und auf dieser Grundlage kann der Einzelhandel ja auch aufbauen mit seiner Argumentation gg.über Herstellern.

Also nochmal: 'euer' Kundenkreis ( Einzelhandel ) = Basis für Verhandlungen.


----------



## Huskyboy (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Rabowke am 05.03.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



von was für verhandlungen redest du? Sag nem großhändler mal "mach das mal billiger" der lacht dich höchstens an und meint das er das könnte wenn du 1000 stück nimmst statt 5, ist dann nur die frage wo ich mit den restlichen 995 HAWKs hinsoll... 

dafür müsste man schon Saturn und Mediamarkt sein um eine gewisse "macht" zu haben, siehe packungsänderung bei left4dead, der normale einzelhändler hat so macht nicht, große konzerne ja, wir nicht

btw bin ich eh der meinung das Einzelhandel und Onlinevertrieb recht gut nebeneinander existieren können, damals als Amazon größer wurde haben ja viele auch schon rumgeweint das der einzelhandel dadrunter leiden wird bzw aussterben wird


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> von was für verhandlungen redest du? Sag nem großhändler mal "mach das mal billiger" der lacht dich höchstens an und meint das er das könnte wenn du 1000 stück nimmst statt 5, ist dann nur die frage wo ich mit den restlichen 995 HAWKs hinsoll...
> 
> dafür müsste man schon Saturn und Mediamarkt sein um eine gewisse "macht" zu haben, siehe packungsänderung bei left4dead, der normale einzelhändler hat so macht nicht, große konzerne ja, wir nicht


Das ist das tolle an Martkwirtschaft, die muss man probieren 'global' zu begreifen, nicht auf deine kleine Bude ummünzen. Das ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint.

Wenn ihr in keiner Vereinigung von Einzelhändlern seid, die geballt gg. über den Großhändlern auftreten, dann ist das für euch ungünstig. Natürlich ist es klar, das eine Firma die pro Spiel nur 10 Exemplare abnimmt *selber* kein Druckmittel hat um *seine* Situation zu verbessern.

Ich sprach nicht ohne Grund von Martkwirtschaft, nicht von Betriebswirtschaft. Dein Beispiel von MM / Saturn ( ggf. GameStop etc. ) war schon genau richtig: solange es solche Händler gibt und die Kunden dort kaufen, hat der Einzelhandel ein Druckmittel bzw. eine Grundlage die Preise zu drücken.


----------



## crackajack (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 05.03.2009 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben.
Wenn Valve beschließt dass der Vollpreis ihres nächsten Vollpreistitels über Steam bei 25€ liegt und sich große Ketten dagegen wehren, dann würden die Pech haben.
Einerseits würde Steam dann wirklich mal aufblühen, denn jeder bisherige Steamkunde wäre damit viel eher versucht nun doch auf die Packung und den Firlefanz zu verzichten, wenn er be Amazon und MM das Teil nicht bekommt und andererseits wird sicher irgendwer neben MM&Co, also vor allem kleine Händler, das garantiert ziemlich gut laufende Spiel verkaufen wollen, selbst wenn es kleinere Gewinne verspricht als z.B. Activisiontitel, denn sobald MM darauf verzichtet rennen die Kunden dem dann die Bude ein.
Valve/EA müsste nur wollen, tun sie aber nicht.


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				cosmix am 05.03.2009 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]



ja toll
aber was hat jetzt der Vergleich von Online-Einzelhandel wie Amazon mit dem Ladengebundenen Einzelhandel von z.B. Karstadt zu tun wo es um Download und Einzelhandel geht?   
Nur als Tipp, das andere Stück zum Einzelhandel ist der Großhandel
oder hast versucht das Ding runterzuladen und auszudrucken?


----------



## Huskyboy (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Rabowke am 05.03.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es wär nur schön wenn die die auch mal benutzen würden, scheinbar ist denen aber egal wenn Hersteller die Preise anziehen (worauf großhändler natürlich entsprechend reagieren) und dadurch auch die Verkaufspreise steigen, Einige kosten nicht ohne grund schonmal 60€, das ist eben weil die die einkaufspreise dafür schon höher angesetzt haben

Kann man recht gut vergleichen, Spiele die für uns im EK teurer sind sind auch hier im Saturn und MediaMarkt teurer.

Das dürfte Valve aber nicht dran hindern die Preise bei Steam niedriger anzusetzen, die wollen doch eh auf kurz oder lang alles nurnoch auf Steam verkaufen. Scheinbar kann man da noch nicht auf den Einzelhandel verzichten, wenn ich sehe wie gut immer noch die Orange Box geht, genauso wie Left4Dead (nicht dt   ) von Counterstrike garnicht zu sprechen..


----------



## Boesor (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				crackajack am 05.03.2009 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben.
> Wenn Valve beschließt dass der Vollpreis ihres nächsten Vollpreistitels über Steam bei 25€ liegt und sich große Ketten dagegen wehren, dann würden die Pech haben.
> Einerseits würde Steam dann wirklich mal aufblühen, denn jeder bisherige Steamkunde wäre damit viel eher versucht nun doch auf die Packung und den Firlefanz zu verzichten, wenn er be Amazon und MM das Teil nicht bekommt und andererseits wird sicher irgendwer neben MM&Co, also vor allem kleine Händler, das garantiert ziemlich gut laufende Spiel verkaufen wollen, selbst wenn es kleinere Gewinne verspricht als z.B. Activisiontitel, denn sobald MM darauf verzichtet rennen die Kunden dem dann die Bude ein.
> Valve/EA müsste nur wollen, tun sie aber nicht.



Oder aber Spieler, die aus unterschiedlichen Gründen keine reine Steam oder sonstwas Version haben wollen greifen zur Konkurrenz, gelegenheitskäufer natürlich ebenso.
Was im Endeffekt weniger Käufer bedeuten *könnte* 
ich denke, zur zeit ist der handel noch wichtig für die Hersteller


----------



## Huskyboy (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Boesor am 05.03.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 05.03.2009 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke das auch so, Valve kann einfach noch nicht auf den Einzelhandel verzichten, ob sie wollen oder nicht

Die werden natürlich fein ihre serverstatistiken auswerten, bevor die den nächsten schritt tun werden


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Raptor am 05.03.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich sehe es hier so wie die Mehrheit. Ich habe gerne Spieleverpackungen, eine DVD, ein Handbuch (das Handbuch vor dem Schlafen gehen zu lesen kommt mir sehr bekannt vor   ) und die Gimmicks, wenn es denn welche gibt.


Puh, das wird jetzt schwer - wann hab ich denn das letzte Mal solche Dinge in einer Spielverpackung vorgefunden bzw. in der Hand gehabt?

Nun gut, "Spielepackung in der Hand gehabt" wird einfach, da ich Anfang des Jahres meinen Rechner neu installiert hatte.
Aber abgesehen von dem dabei praktizierten "Handbuch-umdrehen-zum-Key-ablesen" habe ich ... *grübel* *denk* ... ich glaube 2004 das letzte Mal ein Handbuch in der Hand gehabt um mich ernsthaft damit zu beschäftigen.
Das wäre dann das Handbuch zu WoW gewesen, was immerhin deutlich über hundert (!) Seiten haben dürfte und auch jede Menge Hintergrundinformationen und Hintergrundgeschichte bot.

Spiele CD/DVDs und deren Verpackung haben ich wie gesagt, Anfang des Jahres gebraucht - davor im Jahr 2007 oder 2008, als ich Alice nochmal gespielt habe - dank Steam und den Blizzard Patches habe ich im Moment nur Spiele installiert, die noch nicht mal offiziell eine CD/DVD im Laufwerk brauchen (fällt mir grad mal so auf  ).

Und jetzt mal zur ultimativen Frage: Wann hattet ihr denn das letzte Mal die in solchen Diskussionen so oft erwähnten "Goodies" in der Spielepackung eines normalen Spiels (also keine Special Editions)?

Selbst nach intensivem Nachdenken komme ich da grad mal auf eine Handvoll, die überhaupt sowas hatten:
- Warcraft 3 Einheitenübersicht
- der Pappaufsteller aus Diablo 2
- Starcraft Einheitenübersicht
- Tomb Raider 2 Mauspad
- Ultima 9 (Stoffkarte, Tarotkarten und noch irgend ein 2. Handbuch afair)

von Spielen der ersten Stunden wie der Zeitung zu Zak McKracken oder dem Tagebuch zu einem Indiana Jones Adventure mal abgesehen - es geht ja eigentlich(  )  um heutige Spiele.

Aber gibt es überhaupt heutzutage Spiele mit Goodies jenseits von Hand"buch" und Werbebeilagen?




> Spiele als Download würden für mich zusätzliche Zeit kosten, weil ich hier nur einen 1,5 MBit - Anschluss hat, der von mehreren Leuten genutzt wird. So ein Spiel wie Empire Total war würde da schon mal einige Stunden oder Tage brauchen bis ich es spielen könnte.


Wieso würde dich das zusätzliche Zeit kosten?
Du bleibst ja wohl nicht die ganze Downloadzeit vor dem Rechner sitzen und wartest ...?

Natürlich dauert das Runterladen von 3-10 GB (einfach mal so ins blaue geschätzte Zahlen) seine Zeit.
Das kann man wunderbar morgens mal anschmeißen und sich nachmittags/abends freuen, daß der Download fertig ist.

Wo ist da ein zusätzlicher Zeitaufwand..?!


----------



## crackajack (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Boesor am 05.03.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Was im Endeffekt weniger Käufer bedeuten *könnte*
> ich denke, zur zeit ist der handel noch wichtig für die Hersteller


Eben.
Valve bleibt aus eigenem Interesse bei den herkömmlichen Preisen und macht nur einzelne Testballons wie weit sie mit Preisdrückereien wirklich Erfolg haben könnten.
Auf Dumpingpreise verzichten sie aber aus eigenem Antrieb und nicht weil andere das so diktieren.


----------



## Boesor (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				crackajack am 05.03.2009 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Dumpingpreise verzichten sie aber aus eigenem Antrieb und nicht weil andere das so diktieren.



Du siehst es genauso wie Rabowke und ich, drückst es nur anders aus.
Durch die gegenseitige Abhängigkeit muss Valve auf den handel Rücksicht nehmen und umgekehrt.
Ob das jetzt auf der einen Seite "eigener Antrieb" oder eigenes Interesse genannt wird und auf der anderen Seite "Druck" ist völlig egal.


----------



## crackajack (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Boesor am 05.03.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du siehst es genauso wie Rabowke und ich, drückst es nur anders aus.
> Durch die gegenseitige Abhängigkeit muss Valve auf den handel Rücksicht nehmen und umgekehrt.
> Ob das jetzt auf der einen Seite "eigener Antrieb" oder eigenes Interesse genannt wird und auf der anderen Seite "Druck" ist völlig egal.


Genauso wie Andy darauf wert legt das nicht Valve an der Freischaltproblematik von Saints Row schuld ist, finde ich es halt falsch zu sagen MM & Co würden die Preise bestimmen. Die Preise macht sich immer noch der Kunde mit Valve aus. Und das Downloads nicht billiger sind, ist Valves Entscheidung.


----------



## Boesor (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				crackajack am 05.03.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Downloads nicht billiger sind, ist Valves Entscheidung.



Haarspalterei würde ich sagen.
Gut, Valve entscheidet sich also völlig frei vom äußeren Druck in seiner Preisgestaltung Rücksicht auf den traditionellen Einzelhandel zu nehmen.
Da fragt man sich als (Halb)Ökonom doch glatt, wieso machen die das?


----------



## crackajack (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Worrel am 05.03.2009 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber abgesehen von dem dabei praktizierten "Handbuch-umdrehen-zum-Key-ablesen" habe ich ... *grübel* *denk* ... ich glaube 2004 das letzte Mal ein Handbuch in der Hand gehabt um mich ernsthaft damit zu beschäftigen.
> Das wäre dann das Handbuch zu WoW gewesen, was immerhin deutlich über hundert (!) Seiten haben dürfte und auch jede Menge Hintergrundinformationen und Hintergrundgeschichte bot.


Dann scheint für dich digit. Kauf ja ideal zu sein.  

Ich schmökere in jeder Anleitung und seien es eben nur eine kurze, meist extrem kure Einführung  in die Spielwelt und deren Charaktere und die immer gleiche Tastenbelegung für den x-ten Shooter.
Aber die etwas umfangreichere pdf zu der Budgetfassung von GTR2 werde ich Durchlesen. (Bei Budgettiteln kann ich auf gedruckte Handbücher verzichten, dafür zahle ich ja schließlich weniger.) Das Trockentraining muss imo sein, auch wenn da eine Fahrschule enthalten ist und man es natürlich alles spielintern vorzeigen könnte.
Bei einem Morrowind wäre es mir auch wesentlich lieber gewesen die hätten ein Buch hinzugegeben, anstatt mich mit öden Textwüsten im Spiel zu bombardieren. Lesen und Lesen ist nicht immer dasselbe.


----------



## shimmyrot (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

@Worrel
Im Grunde kann ich nur das gleich nochmal schreiben, das Gefühl beim Cover betrachten und Handbuch durchblättern fehlt beim Download einfach. Abgesehen davon muss ich für eine Sicherung sorgen, also doch wieder eine DVD brennen die dann unschön beschriftet wird und ins Regal gestellt wird (von Steam & Blizzarddownloader mal abgesehen). 

Und bei Steam ist der einzige Nachweis, dass ich die Spiele besitze ein kurzes Passwort, was gehackt werden kann, verloren gehen kann etc. 

Im Allgemeinen kann einem dieses real gekaufte Spiel nicht mehr weggenommen werden, es ist ab dem Moment des Kaufs da, ich bin nicht vom Internet abhängig, von keinem Account und auch nicht von einem Zweitprogramm.

Akzeptier es doch einfach als vllt nicht streng logisches psychologische Phänomen, dass es für viele einfach viel schöner ist etwas stoffliches zu kaufen. 
Gegen Ebooks würde ich mich auch erstmal wehren, alleine wegen des Seitenumblätterns


----------



## crackajack (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Boesor am 05.03.2009 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 05.03.2009 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil sie so mehr Geld verdienen?
Valve wäre ja dumm den Mehrgewinn durch Direktvertrieb dem Kunden zu erlassen, obwohl dieser anscheinend blöd genug ist, für minimal weniger (Packung, Datenträger) gleich viel (oft mehr, mit Aktionen mal mitunter weniger) zu bezahlen.


----------



## Boesor (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				crackajack am 05.03.2009 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil sie so mehr Geld verdienen?
> Valve wäre ja dumm den Mehrgewinn durch Direktvertrieb dem Kunden zu erlassen, obwohl dieser anscheinend blöd genug ist, für minimal weniger (Packung, Datenträger) gleich viel (oft mehr, mit Aktionen mal mitunter weniger) zu bezahlen.



Vielleicht wären ja deutlich mehr Kunden bereit, für einen geringeren Download Preis sagen wir zu Left 4 Dead zu greifen, anstatt zu CoD 5?

naja, auch egal, wir sind ja beide nicht Valve, ich gehe davon aus, die gegenseitige Abhängigkeit von handel und Hersteller sorgt für entsprechende Preisgestaltung


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

mal ganz was anderes, abseits der pro-/ contra- diskussion von digitalem bezug:

man muss vielleicht auch mal sehen, wo der mensch herkommt.
nämlich aus schweden.
deren i-net infrastruktur ist, so weit ich weiss (man möge mich korrigieren) um ein vielfaches besser ausgebaut als bspw hierzulande.
und dass das so ist, hat ja auch so seine gründe, ua nämlich die bevölkerungsdichte in schweden (bzw ganz skandinavien). 
in deutschland (und den meisten anderen staaten kontinentaleuropas) ist es alleine schon aus diesem grund schlichtweg unmöglich, dass die digitale distribution schon in ~ 2 jahren den einzelhandel ablösen oder nur überflügeln wird.


ausserdem sollte man sich bei der kontroverse nicht zu sehr auf vollpreistitel versteifen, auch wenn gamersgate die natürlich auch anbietet.
für kleine unabhängige entwickler bietet der online- vertrieb oftmals die einzige möglichkeit ihr spiel unter die leute zu bringen (hier sind im übrigen die konsolen vorreiter, aber das nur so am rande    ).
vielleicht auch eine sache, die man in die überlegungen bzgl des pro-/ contra miteinbeziehen sollte.

----------------------------------------

übrigens lässt sich der gute mann (hat überhaupt irgendwer das interview ganz gelesen?  ), auch über steam aus:




> Q: The digital distribution space is becoming pretty competitive - who do you look at and admire yourselves?
> 
> Theodore Bergquist: Well, for me there are only two other players really that we feel are our competitors. Steam is obviously number one, and Direct2Drive is number two. Of those two, I think Steam is doing a really good job, b*ut what I don't like is the mentality of locking customers in with a heavy client, needing to be hard-coded.*
> 
> ...


----------



## crackajack (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Boesor am 05.03.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wären ja deutlich mehr Kunden bereit, für einen geringeren Download Preis sagen wir zu Left 4 Dead zu greifen, anstatt zu CoD 5?


Paradoxerweise ist bei beiden der Handel günstiger.
Zwingt der Handel also Valve ihre Spiele über die eigene Plattform teurer zu verkaufen?
(edit: Activison schmeckt das wohl nicht das Steam Erfolg hat. Bei denen ist es klar warum die das so machen)

Imo!->
Im Handel bekommt man L4D nur mit rel. niedrigem Preis los, Online greifen anscheinend mehr Leute auch zu höheren Preisen zu.
Und Valve denkt eben nicht daran den Preis so zu gestalten das es "gerechter" wäre.


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				shimmyrot am 05.03.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon muss ich für eine Sicherung sorgen, also doch wieder eine DVD brennen die dann unschön beschriftet wird und ins Regal gestellt wird (von Steam & Blizzarddownloader mal abgesehen).


Also ich stell mir DVD Backups nicht ins Regal - dafür hab ich einen Karton in einer Schublade.



> Und bei Steam ist der einzige Nachweis, dass ich die Spiele besitze ein kurzes Passwort, was gehackt werden kann, verloren gehen kann etc.


... rein theoretisch kann man seinen Account zurückbekommen, wenn man einen Originalkey als Photo an den Steam Support schickt - seit meiner jüngsten Erfahrung mit dem Support wage ich es aber sogar, das zu bezweifeln...

Sich das Passwort an die Account EMail schicken zu lassen, ist kein Problem, vergessen kann man es auch nicht, wenn man Steam auf "automatisch anmelden" konfiguriert.
Die einzige Gefahr, die besteht, ist also das "gehackt-werden", was allerdings meistens auf Unaufmerksamkeit beim Nutzer zurückzuführen ist - seien es jetzt nicht installierte Windows Updates, fehlender Virenscanner/Firewall, das Eitragen der Kontendaten auf irgendwelchen Fremdseiten oder das unbedachte Klicken auf irgendwelche per EMail geschickten dubiosen Anhänge.



> Akzeptier es doch einfach als vllt nicht streng logisches psychologische Phänomen, dass es für viele einfach viel schöner ist etwas stoffliches zu kaufen.


Tu ich ja, aber man darf ja trotzdem mal in Frage stellen, wo denn beispielsweise der Nutzen von Verpackungen ist, die eh nur irgendwo rumstehen oder welchen Spielen denn die ganzen Goodies beiliegen, die so oft als Argument gegen DL Versionen gebracht werden.


----------



## crackajack (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Worrel am 05.03.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> shimmyrot am 05.03.2009 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der Sache frage ich mich immer wie man ein Foto machen soll, wenn man vielleicht nie eine Packung gekauft hat, also immer direkt bei Steam gekauft hat.
Da hat man doch nichts in der Hand zum Vorzeigen?
Oder geht das dann mit dem Vorweisen einer Kreditkarten-/ Paypalrechnung?!?


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				crackajack am 05.03.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 05.03.2009 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, gute Frage ...

Die Paypal Rechnung wird dir nicht viel nützen, da steaht ja nicht der Key drauf, der zur Account Identifizierung benötigt wird.
Beim Kauf über Steam erhält man immer eine Art Quittung zum Ausdrucken, auf der dann afaik ein Transaktionscode enthalten ist - der könnte dafür ausreichen.
Wer davon aber keinen Ausdruck mehr hat - c'est la vie.

Wenn man also mal vorhat, seinen Account mal hacken zu lassen (  ), sollte man vorher im Idealfall mal ein Retail Spiel in seinen Steam Account eingebunden haben ...


----------



## Raptor (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Worrel am 05.03.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Akzeptier es doch einfach als vllt nicht streng logisches psychologische Phänomen, dass es für viele einfach viel schöner ist etwas stoffliches zu kaufen.
> 
> 
> Tu ich ja, aber man darf ja trotzdem mal in Frage stellen, wo denn beispielsweise der Nutzen von Verpackungen ist, die eh nur irgendwo rumstehen oder welchen Spielen denn die ganzen Goodies beiliegen, die so oft als Argument gegen DL Versionen gebracht werden.


Nun wenn ein Goodie dabei ist, ist das leider mittlerweile ein Highlight. Das letzte Spiel was dies hatte war Sins of a Solar Empire mit einem großen Poster, das alle Forschungsmöglichkeiten anzeigt. Das jetzt die ganzen Goodies als Argument gegen DL Versionen gebracht werden kann ich nicht beurteilen, zumindestens hier im Thread ist dem nicht der Fall.
Darüber hinaus schmökere ich gerne in den Handbüchern seien es jetzt nur Beschreibungen von Einheiten oder eine Hintergrundgeschichte, die so nicht im Spiel vorkommt. Die Packungen stelle ich mir gerne ins Regal. Auch wenn man vielleicht ein Spiel nicht mehr spielt schwelgt man manchmal in guten Erinnerungen wenn man die Packung sieht. Darüber hinaus kommt dann noch der erwähnte  psychologische Effekt das man etwas stoffliches hat.
Verpackungen sind auch als DVD-Box etwas feines, wenn sie gut gemacht sind. Dies noch oft der Fall und somit ist für mich auch die Verpackung teil des Spieles. Es ist für mich ein Gesamtpaket an dem ich Spaß habe und wenn ich es verliere, wie leider meine Starcraftverpackung mit einem 3D-Protoss als Aufdruck dann ist dass schon schade. Leider sind die Spieleverpackungen immer weniger und mit immer weniger Liebe zum Detail erstellt wurden.


----------



## Huskyboy (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

wie bekommt man es denn hin und verliert spielepackungen?


----------



## Raptor (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.03.2009 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> wie bekommt man es denn hin und verliert spielepackungen?


Es musste neu tapeziert werden und deswegen musste alles weggepackt werden. Weil ich aber in der Regel in der Woche nicht daheim bin (durch die Arbeit in Deutschland unterwegs) habe ich die wenigsten Arbeiten machen können. Irgendwie scheinen halt die Spiele verschollen zu sein, vielleicht sind sie in irgendeiner Kiste und tauchen wieder auf, aber bis jetzt habe ich sie nicht mehr gefunden. Ist halt ein wenig Pech, aber zum Glück habe ich die meisten CD's gesondert gelagert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Worrel am 05.03.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tu ich ja, aber man darf ja trotzdem mal in Frage stellen, wo denn beispielsweise der Nutzen von Verpackungen ist, die eh nur irgendwo rumstehen oder welchen Spielen denn die ganzen Goodies beiliegen, die so oft als Argument gegen DL Versionen gebracht werden.



Es ist vergleichbar mit einem Briefmarkensammler. Der möchte seine Briefmarken ja auch anfassen können und nicht nur noch irgendwo Online betrachten können. Es ist eben ein riesen Unterschied.


_Edit_: Unterschätzt mir mal die Spielesammler nicht  Hab grad gelesen, dass EA bei ihrem Addon zu C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 nun doch eine Ladenversion anbietet.


----------



## xXFusselXx (5. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Ich kann mit dem digitalen Erwerb von Spielen, Musik und Filmen überhaupt nichts anfangen und würde nichtmal im Traum daran denken, selbst wenn die Preise einen deutlichen Unterschied zur Ladenversion aufweisen würden.

Als Discjockey kann ich auf Veranstaltungen nicht einfach mit einem Laptop antanzen, eine Playlist zusammenstellen und den Rest des Abend Däumchen drehen. Wie sieht den das aus?
Und gebrannte CDs zu Discoevents bedeuten immer viel Arbeit und Ärger mit der GEMA (Gesellschaft für musikalische Aufführungs- und mechanische Vervielfältigungsrechte). 
Download Musik - NEIN DANKE!

Da ich mir selten Filme kaufe und eher mit Freunden in die Videothek fahre, würde durch Onlinevideotheken dieses Ritual ganz wegfallen. Zu einem guten Videoabend gehört es einfach dazu, stundenlang in den Regalen zu stöbern und sich über die Filmauswahl zu streiten.
Davon abgesehen gibt es wenige Filme die es wert sind mehr als einmal angeschaut zu werden.
Download Filme - NEIN DANKE!

Aber das größte / lauteste NEIN muss ich dem digitalen Kauf von Computerspielen aussprechen. Neben CDs meine einzige Sammelleidenschaft und was man mit Liebe sammelt, stellt man entsprechend auch aus.
Ich weine heute noch den alten Spielepackungen hinterher. Den tollen Papboxen und den reichen Inhalt, der einem heute überteuert als Special Edition angedreht wird. T-Shirst, Stoff- und Lederflaggen, Figürchen, Spielesoundtrack, Artbooks, Making of... solche Liebesbotschaften hat man früher als Dank für den Erwerb des Spiels erhalten und nicht als zu zahlender Bonus.
Eine schicke DVD Hülle mit schönem Cover, nettem Schriftzug und eventuell guter Gebrauchsanweisung, die mehr als nur Bedienungsanleitung ist, ist das Mindeste was ich für mein Geld neben dem Datenträger erwarte.

Sicher such ich mir beim Kauf die günstigsten Angebote raus, aber für die paar Kröte die ich sparen könnte auch noch auf sämtliche materiellen Gegenwerte zu verzichten, das ist nicht meine Welt und so dringend sparen muss ich auch nicht.

Sollte es jemals soweit kommen, dass es tatsächlich nur noch digitale Distribution zum Erwerb von Spielen gibt, dann such ich mir nach knapp einem viertel Jahrhundert doch ein anderes Hobbie oder stecke auch das Geld in Gitarren, Verstärker und Effektkids.

Beste Grüße -Micha-


----------



## l1kw1d (8. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Moin, kann mich in Bezug auf die Video-/PC-Spiele "Fussel" nur anschließen, käme mir nicht in die Tüte ausschließlich per DL Spiele zu beziehen. Bei CDs trifft mich das nicht ganz so hart, obwohl es mir auch dort eigentlich lieber ist, wenn ich mir eine kleine flache Plastikbox irgendwo hinstellen kann. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man die Scheiben recht gut behandelt, halten sie doch länger als manche Festplatte. Auch wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe, den DL nochmal in Anspruch zu nehmen wegen Datenverlust o. ä. ist mir wohler, wenn ich die "Quelle" samt Verpackung und Anleitung zuhause hab. Bei Onlinevideotheken leihe ich mir nur Spiele aus, um zu sehen, ob es sich der Kauf lohnt. Filme hole ich mir auch direkt vor Ort, denn es ist in der Tat so, dass man sich wirklich nur DVDs mittlerweile holt, die es absolut wert sind und da ist leihen immer günstiger. Auch meinerseits also ein müdes Lächeln zu den "Prophezeihungen" in der Newsmeldung, ich glaub nicht dran dass der Einzelhandel komplett durch DL-Angebote ersetzt werden kann und hoffe auch, dass es nie wirklich dazu kommt. Eine Koexistenz sollte schon drin sein. N8


----------



## IXS (8. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Der Kauf von Spielen beim "Einzelhandel" existiert für mich quasi nicht mehr. Single Player Spiele habe ihren kompletten Reiz für mich verloren. Das liegt unter anderem an den mittlerweile absolut grenzenlosen Hardwarebedürfnissen bei unerklärlich schlechten Details. Und die Storys werden auch nicht besser...
Für das schnelle Spielchen zwischendurch gibt es Browsergames und lang anhaltenden Spielspaß bringen nur MMOs. Und Die bezieht man besser gleich online.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Mh, komischerweise kann ich es mir bei Spielen durchaus vorstellen, gänzlich auf Onlinekäufe über bestimmte Plattformen zu setzen - obwohl ich zahlreiche Packungen für unterschiedliche Systeme habe, und mein Zimmer fast schon wie ein kleiner Game-Store wirkt. Eben teils auch wegen der Gründe, die Worrel angeführt hat.  Die gewöhnlichen Versionen die man heutzutage erwerben kann, bieten mir nichts von Interesse. Eine schnöde DVD-Hülle mit einem dünnen Heftchen. Hinzu kommen die oftmals "komischen" Cover-Motive, die ich mir nur ungern in das Regal stellen möchte. Da ich Spiele in 99,79% der Fälle behalte und nicht verkaufe, ist es mir auch egal, dass ich über Onlinevertriebe keine direkte Weitergabe der Software bewerkstelligen kann. Spiele - egal für welche Plattform - üben auf mich nicht mehr diese Faszination aus und die Wertigkeit der Packung ist in fast allen Fällen auch nicht mehr gegeben. Hinzu kommt der Punkt, dass das eigentliche Spiel bzw. die Lizenz, generell nicht "greifbar" ist.  Anders als eben bei einer Briefmarkensammlung oder alten Büchern, die einen tatsächlich materiellen Wert haben. Spiele sind verglichen damit eher "wertlose" Güter, die maximal vom ideellen Standpunkt der jeweiligen Käufer leben. Den soll sich ja auch jeder behalten. Nur finde ich eine zu verkrampfte Sicht auf das Thema Online-Verkäufe langsam etwas antiquiert, im Extremfall gar rückständig. Primär deshalb:
Ausgerechnet Leute, die für PC, Konsole und allgemeine Technik regelmäßig viel Geld ausgeben, immer auf den neusten Stand bleiben wollen und den Begriff technische Innovation als neuen Götzen sehen, verschließen sich - mit teil recht irrelevanten nostalgischen Begründungen - nun einem Trend, der eigentlich nur ein konsequenter Schritt ist.  

Der Markt, der Spiele ohne Hülle und Datenträger will, muss wohl da sein. Sonst wären "Prototypen" wie Steam, WiiWare, XB-Live Arcade und das PSNetwork wohl kaum so erfolgreich. Egal ob im PC- oder im Konsolensegment: Eine Verschiebung in Richtung der digitalen Distribution wird wohl kaum zu verhindern sein - was mich persönlich eigentlich auch nicht mehr weiter stört. Immerhin reden wir hier nicht von _echten_ Werten und Waren, sondern nur von nicht greifbaren Lizenzen und Inhalten, die man ausführen und im Rahmen der Lizenzbedingungen nutzen _darf_.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

Der große Unterschied dabei ist: Hardware ist für jeden erschwinglich, sofern er das Geld hat, eine schnelle Internet-Leitung bleibt dagegen für viele noch ein Traum.
Was würde mir also die Online Distribution bringen, wenn ich sie gar nicht nutzen kann? Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich müsste ein Spiel mit 15-20 GB Größe herunterladen, dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich solange beschäftigt, bis der Nachfolger schon da ist. Für mich wäre das einfach nicht möglich und würde man das jetzt mit aller Gewalt durchsetzen, hieße das für mich, dass ich dem Hobby den Rücken zukehren muss.

Also sollte man erst mal zusehen die technischen Voraussetzungen für jeden zu schaffen, bis dahin bleibt das sonst nichts anderes als Spinnereien.


----------



## Leertaste (8. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.03.2009 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich müsste ein Spiel mit 15-20 GB Größe herunterladen, dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich solange beschäftigt, bis der Nachfolger schon da ist.


Ich brauch min. 6 Tage um 20GB zu laden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Leertaste am 08.03.2009 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 08.03.2009 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben, wer will sich das schon freiwillig antun? Da kann ich auch paar Minuten mit dem Auto fahren und mir ein Spiel kaufen, oder es bei Amazon bestellen, da ist es auch am anderen Tag da. Sehe daher bisher null Vorteile für mich bei der digitalen Distribution.


----------



## Memphis11 (8. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.03.2009 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 08.03.2009 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....auserdem macht es (mir) spaß,sich ein neues Game im Laden zu kaufen und man stößt vieleicht über ein Budget Game das noch in der Sammlung fehlt


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.03.2009 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 08.03.2009 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Alternative zu den enormen Datenmengen könnten Episoden sein. Da müsste man nicht tagelang ein Spiel ziehen, sondern zieht sich das Stück für Stück. 
Falls einem das Spiel nicht zusagt hat man zudem keine 50 Euro in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## moskitoo (8. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 08.03.2009 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Der Markt, der Spiele ohne Hülle und Datenträger will, muss wohl da sein. Sonst wären "Prototypen" wie Steam, WiiWare, XB-Live Arcade und das PSNetwork wohl kaum so erfolgreich. Egal ob im PC- oder im Konsolensegment.
> 
> [...]
> Regards, eX!



Wobei man beachten muss dass Konsolenbenutzer keine andere Wahl haben als diese Dienste zu nutzen wenn sie Demos, Videos oder ähnliches herunterladen wollen. Außerdem werden auf den Marktplätzen auch viele Titel angeboten die im Geschäft gar nicht zu kaufen sind. 

Die Frage ist also, besteht Nachfrage nach diesen Diensten oder nutzt man sie weil man keine andere Alternative hat. (Half-Live 2, Total War, Warhammer 40k etc.)


----------



## Homerclon (9. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				moskitoo am 08.03.2009 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 08.03.2009 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt eine Alternative.
Einfach nicht kaufen, dann müssen die Anbieter früher oder später umdenken.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.03.2009 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also sollte man erst mal zusehen die technischen Voraussetzungen für jeden zu schaffen, bis dahin bleibt das sonst nichts anderes als Spinnereien.


Dass das aktuelle System noch sehr weit vom Idealfall entfernt ist, bezweifle ich nicht. Ich habe nur DSL6000 (könnte 16.000 haben, will aber kein neues Modem kaufen  ), und würde damit auch keine 20 GB aus dem Netz saugen. ABER wenn in 10 - 20 Jahren entsprechende Anschlüsse flächendeckend verfügbar sind, dann wäre zumindest für mich der Schritt zur digitalen Distribution nicht mehr weit. Wie schon erwähnt, in Schweden sind die Vorraussetzung ja anders. Dort würde so ein System vielleicht schon eher und früher goldene Früchte tragen. Wobei ich auch mit der Meinung konform gehe, dass Knebelsoftware wie Steam nicht die beste oder lobenswerteste Möglichkeit für solche Verkaufsmodelle ist. Aber immerhin demonstriert Steam, dass so ein System schon jetzt funktionieren kann.

Regards, eX!


----------



## crackajack (9. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.03.2009 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur DSL6000 (könnte 16.000 haben, will aber kein neues Modem kaufen  )


Ich hab vor kurzem erst meinen Tarif von 16k auf 8k runtergeschraubt- kostet halt einfach weniger als die Hälfte- und das langt allemal für Demodownloads und große Patches mit annehmbaren Wartezeiten, genauso wie es für volle Spiele reichen würde.

Aufgrund der Möglichkeit von Pre-Loads ist das Argument der höheren Wartezeit imo sowieso unsinnig.


Bin trotzdem Anhänger der nostalgischen, antiquierten und rückständigen Begründungen und dem Kauf im Laden. *affige Geräusche absonder*


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 08.03.2009 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Markt, der Spiele ohne Hülle und Datenträger will, muss wohl da sein. Sonst wären "Prototypen" wie Steam, WiiWare, XB-Live Arcade und das PSNetwork wohl kaum so erfolgreich.


Man sollte aber fairerweise sagen, dass auf XBL im Grunde nur kleinere Titel ( Arcade ) bzw. AddOns oder XBox1 Spiele angeboten werden, und das auch *nie zum Vollpreis*.

"Mal eben so" 800 Punkte oder 1200 Punkte für ein kleines Spiel ausgeben ist für mich kein Problem, da brauch und will ich keine Packung haben.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich beim DLC für GTA IV für 1600 Punkte ( ~20 EUR ) schon etwas zögere, was aber im Moment eher durch Zeitnot zu erklären ist.

Aber das ist für mich so die maximale Schwelle wo ich auf ein Medium, Verpackung und ggf. Handbuch verzichten kann.


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Homerclon am 09.03.2009 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eine Alternative.
> Einfach nicht kaufen, dann müssen die Anbieter früher oder später umdenken.


Warum sollten Leute mit einer Konsole darauf verzichten? :-o   
Du kannst ohne Probleme mit deinem Gamertag ( quasi deinen Netzwerkausweis ) die Spiele sooft herunterladen wie du willst. D.h. wenn du mal Platz brauchst, einfach löschen und bei Bedarf erneut herunterladen.

Schau dir mal die generierten Umsätze mit Live bei Microsoft an, soweit ich weiss, wurde vor geraumer Zeit die Mrd. Grenze geknackt. Nicht schlecht wie ich finde. 

Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass in Amerika Dienste wie Netflix regen Zulauf haben ... so ein System fehlt in Deutschland leider völlig. Filme in HD Qualität 'ausleihen' und einfach streamen ... je nach Bandbreite.

Find ich klasse ... ggf. würden dadurch das herunterladen von Serien etwas eingedämmt werden, einige Sauger argumentieren ja damit, dass sie im Grunde auch einen kleinen Preis zahlen würden *wenn* sie diese Serien zeitgleich mit den Amerikanern bzw. Engländern sehen dürfen.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.03.2009 07:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist für mich so die maximale Schwelle wo ich auf ein Medium, Verpackung und ggf. Handbuch verzichten kann.



Hm, also für rund 20 € (um obiges Beispiel mal aufzugreifen) würde ich weder auf Verpackung noch Handbuch verzichten. Ich habe mir z.B. bei Amazon.Marketplace Spiele wie Yager oder Ground Control II gekauft, als sie schätzungsweise zwei bis drei Jahre alt waren, Zustand neu und eingeschweißt. Inklusive Versand habe ich ca. vier bis fünf Euro bezahlt. Da war (logischerweise) alles dabei, Handbuch und Verpackung. Wenn man mir die Wahl läßt, ob ich mir ein neues Spiel als Download für 20 € oder ein älteres Spiel mit allem Drum und Dran für 5 € kaufe, fällt meine Entscheidung eigentlich klar aus. In diesem Zusammenhang (das sei nur angemerkt) sind auch Raubkopien für mich kein Thema, denn 5 € sind eigentlich kein die Existenzgrundlage bedrohender Betrag.


----------



## HLP-Andy (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.03.2009 07:23 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 08.03.2009 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch! Ich kann dir prophezeien, eine "Xbox 720" wird weder mit soviel stärkerer Hardware (natürlich gibt es die normalen Fortschritte) noch mit einem neuen Controller oder ähnlichem hervorstechen, es wird die völlige Verknüpfung mit dem Internet sein. Und ein potentielles Halo 4 für diese Nachfolger-Konsole wirst du dir direkt über den Marketplace kaufen und runterladen können.

Wie so oft hat hier der PC die Vorreiterrolle inne, aber Microsoft, Sony und Nintendo werden das übernehmen und teilweise auch (etwa durch Standards, die es am PC nicht geben kann), verbessern. Aber das wird das große nächste Feature der kommenden Konsolen-Generation, das kann ich dir de facto versprechen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.03.2009 07:23 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 08.03.2009 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, nur wird man mit diesen Plattformen eine gewisse Sensibilisierung des Marktes erreichen und Kundenstämme (egal ob skeptisch oder aufgeschlossen) _langsam aber sicher_ an die digitale Distribution ranführen. Wenn Kunden merken, dass der Kauf über XBLA und Co einfach, sicher und effizient ist (bei Minispielen und Oldies), werden diese Leute möglicherweise bei der _nächsten Konsolengeneration_ mit ausgedehnteren Onlineangeboten auch den Schritt wagen, und Vollpreisspiele erwerben. Wenn künftige Konsolen mit ausreichend großen Festplatten ausgerüstet sind (zu fairen Preisen), dann würde auch der Aspekt des Datenträgerwechsels wegfallen, was ja eigentlich momentan noch der einzige "anstrengende" Aspekt an einer Konsole ist. 
Selbiges gilt dann für Filme, Serien und andere Inhalte. Hiermit wird ja im PSN auch schon experimentiert.

Muss man die Leute ja langsam "anfixen". Einem Kleinkind gibt man ja auch nicht direkt den ganzen Schweinebraten, sondern erst einmal Babybrei mit dünner Fleischbeilage.

Die normale Packung wird sicherlich kaum von heute auf morgen aussterben. Da wird noch einiges an Zeit vergehen, bis der Markt völlig auf solche Versionen verzichten will (weil nostalgische Gedanken überwunden werden) und kann (weil die technischen Vorraussetzung nicht überall ideal sind). But Change will come. Yes we can.

Regards, eX!

Edit: 2 "Dumme" ein Gedanke...


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 10.03.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 10.03.2009 07:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub du hast das Beispiel falsch verstanden ... ich spreche nicht unbedingt von 'richtigen' Spielen die irgendwann mal zum Vollpreis angeboten worden sind.

Ich spreche von kleinen Spielen für zwischendurch.

Es gibt genauso XBox360 Spiele für die man Neu 20 EUR zahlt, da erwarte ich dann natürlich ein Medium, 'Box' sowie ( wenn auch nur kleines ) Handbuch.

Ich vergleiche die XBLA Spiele immer mit den Shareware Spielen von früher ... hat kaum jemand wohl aktiv miterlebt. 

Mein letztes Shareware Spiel, was ich mir mit einem Kumpel zusammen gekauft hatte, war Crimefighter ( DOS! ).

Du hast weiter oben einfach Vollpreis Spiele angesprochen, die halt älter sind und aus diesem Grund zu diesem Preis angeboten werden. Meine 800 MS Punkte sind der Wert für neue Spiele.

Übrigens, wg. den 20 EUR, 1900 MS Punkte, ... soviel kostet das AddOn für GTA IV welches ausschließlich für XBL angeboten wird. Jedenfalls im Moment. Das ist aber das höchste was im Moment für Geld zu erwerben ist, der Normalpreis beläuft sich zwischen 800 & 1200 Punkten, ggf. auch mal 1600. Das ist aber eher selten.

Wie gesagt ... Shareware. Wie früher. 

eX! & HLP-Andy:
Ihr könnt recht haben, wenn es aber wirklich so kommt, dann wird auch ein Markt dafür da sein. Sony, MS etc. wären regelrecht dämlich (!), wenn sie diesen Markt nicht bedienen würden.

Ich finde XBL(A) eine gelungene Bereichung für die 360 und habe, gefühlte, 50% meiner Spielzeit an der Konsole mit diesen kleinen Spielen verbracht. Das vllt. mal als Begründung warum ich das System 'so toll' finde.


----------



## Huskyboy (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*

achja shareware wo es dann ganze episoden einfach für Lau gab

Doom war z.b. Shareware, Knee Deep in the Dead gabs umsonst, bei registrierung gabs die anderen 2 dazu

Comander Keen 2,3,5, waren auch Shareware, JazzJackrabbit auch etc


----------



## HLP-Andy (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.03.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> eX! & HLP-Andy:
> Ihr könnt recht haben, wenn es aber wirklich so kommt, dann wird auch ein Markt dafür da sein. Sony, MS etc. wären regelrecht dämlich (!), wenn sie diesen Markt nicht bedienen würden.


Der Markt ist da, das sieht man auch daran, wie Microsoft immer stärker die Limits für den Markteplace lockert. (Etwa bei der maximalen Downloadgröße) Und für den GTA 4 DLC werden allein bis Herbst zwei Millionen Verkäufe prognostiziert, das sind Größenordnungen, die man nicht mehr ignorieren kann und darf.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.03.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde XBL(A) eine gelungene Bereichung für die 360 und habe, gefühlte, 50% meiner Spielzeit an der Konsole mit diesen kleinen Spielen verbracht. Das vllt. mal als Begründung warum ich das System 'so toll' finde.



Ach so. Ich glaube, da unterscheiden sich dann unsere Auffassungen vom Zocken, da ich so gut wie nie "zwischendurch" spiele, einfach keine Zeit. Daher würde ich auch keine 20 Eus für ein Zwischendurch-Spiel ausgeben. Aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 10.03.2009 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so. Ich glaube, da unterscheiden sich dann unsere Auffassungen vom Zocken, da ich so gut wie nie "zwischendurch" spiele, einfach keine Zeit.


Die Definition ist lustig ... immerhin spiele ich pro Woche, wenn es hoch kommt, ein oder zwei Stunden. Da ist so ein kleines Spiel einfach viel mehr 'interessanter' als ein Vollpreisspiel.

Du schreibst, du hast keine Zeit. Kaufst aber Vollpreisspiele ( reduziert ), die aber eben auch ihre 8-20 Stunden benötigen. 



> Daher würde ich auch keine 20 Eus für ein Zwischendurch-Spiel ausgeben. Aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Nichts für ungut.


20 EUR kostet das AddOn für GTA IV, der Rest kostet um die 10 EUR.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.03.2009 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Du schreibst, du hast keine Zeit. Kaufst aber Vollpreisspiele ( reduziert ), die aber eben auch ihre 8-20 Stunden benötigen.



Ja, WENN ich zocke, dann richtig.  Manchmal habe ich in der Woche Zeit, manchmal nur am Wochenende. Und dann habe ich gern was mit Story und allem Drum und Dran - auch wenn ich manchmal "etwas" länger brauche, um das durchzuspielen. Ich habe im 4P-Forum gelesen, daß einer KOTOR in zwei Tagen durchgespielt hat. Goil. Ich zocke das Ding schon knapp drei Wochen und habe gerade mal zwei Planeten komplett angesehen und zwei angezockt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 10.03.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 10.03.2009 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man muss das allerdings aus der Sicht sehen, dass dieses Addon nur als Downloadversion angeboten wird und jeder der es spielen möchte, hat gar keine andere Wahl, als es runterzuladen.
Einen wirklichen Vergleich hätte man doch nur, wenn man es zeitgleich als Download und als Ladenversion veröffentlichen würde.
So wird es aber wieder dann so dargestellt, als würde jeder nur auf Downloadversionen warten, obwohl es nicht mal eine Ladenversion gab. Sowas nennt man dann wohl Marketing.


----------



## Homerclon (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - Spielemarkt: Digitale Distribution auf dem Vormarsch:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.03.2009 07:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 09.03.2009 01:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war lediglich auf den letzten Satz bezogen.



			
				Homerclon am 09.03.2009 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> moskitoo am 08.03.2009 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

